# Do you recommend "your" breed to many people?



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Some of the breed suggestion threads had me wondering: Do you often find yourself recommending "your" breed (either the breed you own, or your favorite breed) to prospective dog owners? What are your caveats?

Both of my dogs are typical of their breed, so I'll use them in my examples.

I recommend papillons fairly often as long as the prospective owner is prepared to exercise the dog both mentally (as paps are very smart) and physically (as they tend to be more energetic than other toy breeds). I don't recommend them to anyone who wants more of a lazy lap dog or one they can carry around most of the time. I find I most often end up recommending them to "big dog" people who want/need to scale down, because that's exactly the situation I was in when I got Crystal (my last big dog and I were fond of long walks), and I was not disappointed with her at all.

I recommend the Alaskan Klee Kai to very few people. In general, they are very aloof dogs and many are quite shy. They hate people reaching over their heads and are often nervous around strangers, especially children. Even my guy, who I socialized quite a bit, is not fond of strangers and will sometimes bark and lunge at them if something about them (a billowing dress, a limp) startles him (we're working on that). They're biddable to an extent, but don't care overly much about pleasing their owners. I find you have to work to earn their respect, and if you slip up, it will take an AKK a long time to "forgive" you (if they ever do). When Cas was a puppy, my brother thought it would be fun to rush at him, yelling "ARRRRRR," to startle him. A year+ later, Cas still barks angrily at my brother every time he sees him. 

When someone expresses interest in the AKK, I usually send them here and tell them to really consider everything that page says.

Okay, your turn!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

With paps yes and no... 

I think a lot of people that think they want papillons really do not want papillons. And a lot of people that would LOVE them don't look into them because they're toy dogs. I know some people I just wish would go get a pap because they'd love them. I also dissuade a lot of people from getting them. Typically people meet Mia and decide they don't want a pap after all xD. They're really dogs for people that want to put a lot of time into their little dog just like they would a big dog. Almost everyone I know with paps is more of a big dog person that needed to scale down for whatever reason. If people understand they need time and more exercise than most toy dogs then they're a really easy breed. But I can't count the times people have told me my dogs are hyper and they couldn't live with them. Neither of my roommates that lived with summer are papillon people at all. They liked her okay but I can guarantee neither would choose the breed for themselves (and Summer is easy peasy). 

Shelties I suggest pretty rarely. I just think they're kind of odd dogs. I pretty much just warn people and if they can take the warnings then they're good to go. It also might be a case of the fact shelties aren't 'my' breed really, I just had them a long time. There's a lot of temperament problems too in the breed so I just want people to be prepared. I think they're also an easy breed it's just hard to find a good one.

Border collies I never recommend pretty much. I actually get kind of nervous when people say they want one. I figure if people really want one they'll hopefully do a ton of research on them.


----------



## firehawk (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't really recommend my breeds to anyone since my dogs are all mixed and not really representative of any one breed. 

Back when I had German Shepherds, I would've recommended them to anyone, but today's shepherds are just not the same. Our dogs were very stocky and had nearly flat backs. All weighed over 100 pounds, but none was really overweight. Our first GSD died at the age of 2 from a brain tumor. He was well known in the neighborhood. Was written up in the newspaper for pulling a toddler out from in front of a truck. When the mailman would come, he'd get in the back of the mail truck, ride to the end of the street and back, and then get out again. Scared the heck out of the substitute mailman. LOL 

The next 2 shepherds we had were similar to the first in that they were gentle, friendly, & protective when necessary. The third was a little too tall for his blood supply, but what he lacked in intelligence he made up in personality. 

It may just be the gene pool in my area, but I haven't seen a GSD whose looks I really liked in probably 20 years. My brother's shepherd has a really sloped back, she's skinny as heck, high strung, and she walks like a cartoon dog. They walk her 2 hours a day and she's still a twitchy wreck. I'd give anything to find a shepherd like I had when I was a kid, but I suspect if I did, I wouldn't be able to afford it.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

Do I recommend "my" breed to many people? 

No.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have mixes, so it's a little harder to recommend a specific breed, per se. However, Loki is predominantly a GSD and I wouldn't recommend a GSD for an "average" or first-time dog owner. I think the reason the GSD bite ratio per overall reported dog bites in this country is so high because many people out there mismanage their GSDs. Lots of people aren't equipped with the knowledge to understand herding breeds, what their habits and triggers are, etc. Whenever I see someone asking about GSDs, I make sure to say that the breed can be a handful, chock full of health issues and that their large size and head strong nature make them a poor choice for a first time dog owner, especially one with small children or small animals in their homes. 

I find the breeds that I mostly recommend people not to purchase or adopt are Border Collies, Huskies and Akitas. All three seem to be very popular breeds with people who don't understand their training needs and exercise requirements. 

I have also lately recommended against Labs for people without a lot of time to devote to puppy training. 

I wish more people out there would take purchasing a dog seriously and actually do some research instead of simply relying on popular beliefs, such as "Labs are easy to handle and good with families" or "Huskies are beautiful and all act like the dogs in Snow Dogs".


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

(Oh, I hope this does not turn into an argument about "sloped back" GSDs... I think we've had enough of that around here.)

prntmkr: Black Russian Terriers, right? I don't know much about them. What would make them too challenging for most people?


----------



## OliveSheprador (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a lab shepherd mix - and no. I wouldn't recommend to many. 

Many simply don't have the energy, time, or stamina to deal with a dog of this energy level. 

Many are apt to get the "cute little puppy" and they can't really grasp that "cute little puppy" growing into a monsterous, high-energy dog. So they surrender it once it gets to be "too big" or "too rambunctious". If only they realized THEY were the ones at fault for getting a dog they failed to research, failed to train, or failed to see that adoption is a life-long *commitment*. 

This dog is very smart - it craves and needs mental and physical stimulation and *guidance*. This dog *craves* structure - it needs a job to do. If it doesn't get enough mental or physical exercise, it becomes very destructive and high-strung. It will bark, whine, cry, challenge everyone in the house, nip playfully at the kids, chew everything in the house, terrorize the cats, and generally drive everyone crazy. If you're the couch-potato type who wants to argue about the chore of walking or feeding the dog - forget it. This dog will run circles around you and you'll just be holding your head in misery. Similarly, if you're someone who works or travels all the time, who has other more important priorities, or for some other reason can't devote the time to the dog, you're asking for trouble. This dog demands to be a member of the family - and a very important member. If you're someone whose house is always filled with chaos or your life is somehow unstable right now - as many I know - then this dog isn't for you. 

However . . . .

If you're someone who can offer structure, control, training, guidance, and commitment...
If you can offer regular exercise, at least a few hours a day...
If you are not always gone from the home...
If you promote and enjoy a relaxed household with rules and respect...
If you're eager to accept a dog as a family member...
If you have the space and money and stability in your life to keep & provide for this dog...

Then it is the best companion you could ever have.

IMO, too many people adopt labs (especially) thinking they're innately the "perfect family dog" and it isn't the right breed for them *all all*. They see the well behaved labs and don't realize how much training and socialization went into that dog. Frankly, most people just don't have the stamina.

Don't really have an opinion on mixes - all of my dogs but 1 has been a mix, and the full-blooded lab was anything but "breed temperament" - I think all dogs are individuals.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

firehawk said:


> I can't really recommend my breeds to anyone since my dogs are all mixed and not really representative of any one breed.
> 
> Back when I had German Shepherds, I would've recommended them to anyone, but today's shepherds are just not the same. Our dogs were very stocky and had nearly flat backs. All weighed over 100 pounds, but none was really overweight. Our first GSD died at the age of 2 from a brain tumor. He was well known in the neighborhood. Was written up in the newspaper for pulling a toddler out from in front of a truck. When the mailman would come, he'd get in the back of the mail truck, ride to the end of the street and back, and then get out again. Scared the heck out of the substitute mailman. LOL
> 
> ...


GSDs should never weigh over 100 lbs. Or even close. Nor should any dog have a "flat back" so I think the problem wasn't your breed, it was your breeders. 

No, I don't recommend Dachshunds to people. I can't recall if I ever have. Generally I am talking people out of Dachshunds because they have the wrong idea about them. Elkhounds I wouldn't recommend to many others, either. And in general, I think most people flee from hounds.


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

No, I don't recommend my breed to anyone, 
I probably try to discourage them if anything.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I can understand that, Kibasdad! I've met a couple of shibas at shows and they were beautiful, but not at all interested in me, and not fond of Casper. They seem similar to the AKK in some ways, and even less biddable.

My dad and brother are the type of guys whose idea of a dog is basically a stereotypical lab -- friendly, bouncy, happy, eager to please. My brother's pit is like this and he thinks she's perfect. They don't understand that different dogs have different personalities, and I don't recommend the more aloof, less biddable breeds to anyone with a mindset like theirs.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Nope never, I don't feel most people are prepared to handle a Siberian Husky. However I do think Smooth Collies can be a good choice for some people so I will recommend those every once in a while if it feels like a good fit.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Kibasdad said:


> No, I don't recommend my breed to anyone,
> I probably try to discourage them if anything.


This!

The only person I know in person that I would recommend a Rottie to is my dog trainer. For the most part when people start asking about Rotties I tell them how much work I have to put into Porter and how much of a pain in the ass he is. I also tell them how he doesn't handle being alone outside well at all so they don't think they can just toss them in the yard and they wont have to walk the dog.


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

I try and dissuade almost everyone from cattle dogs. I love my boy, but I think it's kind of one of those breeds where "If you don't know what it is, it probably isn't right for you." Not many people can make it work with an extremely high energy yet very stubborn dog. 

I might recommend them to someone who has the space and understanding of high energy herding breeds, but wants a dog with a little bit more of an independent streak, but I haven't found that person yet.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Nope I do not reccomend Aussies or Brittany's to anyone for similar reasons as eeloheel.

I also do not ever recommend a mix seeing as how the temperaments are generally not predictable at all.


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

Deeken's mixed and I often find myself suggesting to people that they look into adult mutts or adult dogs. I really think this is the best way for a first time dog owner to go (and they're usually the one's asking). With an adult, you know what you're getting temperament wise and if you go through an organization that utilizes foster homes or a reputable breeder (retired breeding dog), you can get a pretty good idea of the dog's training and potential issues. 

As for "my breed", I would say that it is the APBT even though I don't have one ATM. All my rescue work is with a pit bull rescue and my next dog will be a pit bull. I would say I talk people out of them more than into them but that's probably because a lot of the time the people I'm talking to are applying for a dog with the rescue I volunteer for and they really aren't a good fit for the breed or the particular dog they are interested in.


----------



## Pepy311 (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't really have a breed. I guess my breed is the Pit bull or American staffordshire terrier. I have an old one and his only problem is at the age of 10 has very very bad elbows. Besides that he has been a great dog and I he was a rescue. I have done rescue work with pits before so it a breed I know well. I also had a border collie and she was the best dog for me at that time in my life. 

Recommending a breed is hard unless you know the person really well. I recommend pits to people all the time because they are great dogs and make awesome family dogs. I understand they are not for everyone. My best friend got a pit bull mainly because I talk to highly of them and she loved her till the very end.

So yes I do recommend pits to some people but most people are too turned off by the name to look at the breed.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes and no.

Since I got Chester from the humane society and I don't technically know his breed, when asked what breed he is, I always reply "The kind you get from the shelter" and when the questioner laughs, I mention something about getting him as a young adult and how great it was to find a housetrained dog and how I was able to see what type of personality he had. And then I highly recommend considering an adult rescue since so many of them (at least here) are actually coming from families and people that are having financial issues and it is rarely a problem dog (per se) that is up for adoption.

As for what I think his breed is-- best guess based on both personality traits and looks is Rhodesian Ridgeback. Now, since I am basing my recommendation (or lack there-of) on his traits, even if I guess wrong the logic still stands. I tell them about the 10 mile runs we do in the cooler months where after 30 minutes, he is raring to go again. I tell them he is strong enough to knock over a full grown man and without a LOT of training, he would. I tell them that he is a hunter and took over a year just to be moderately safe around cats. Etc. But... for those energetic people looking for a running, hiking, camping and hunting companion, I say go for it and also highlight his virtues (very calm inside, very very quiet, nearly bombproof, reasonably protective)


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't have actual "breeds", but Pixie is maltese x toy poodle, and I would recommend either of those breeds for someone looking for a nice pet dog. Obi is a JRT x, and there is no way I would recommend JRT's to anyone who wasn't doing sports and had a lot of time to spend. For agility people though, I would recommend JRT's in a heartbeat. There are a lot of JRT's in shelters here, which is probably because people get them as pets and then realise they're not really a relaxed pet dog.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't recommend Mastiff's to anyone. If someone wants one, they can put the work into deciding that for themselves. If they are already interested, then I'll offer them my personal experiences with mine. Generally, I think they are "too" much dog for a lot of people and then there is always the drool factor which tends to gross people out.

With Labs, (they aren't my breed of choice), I always want the person to actually be aware of how a Lab really is. They aren't necessarily the great first time, or family friendly dog.

So generally, I don't recommend a certain breed of dog to anyone.


----------



## igmomma (Jul 24, 2011)

Kibasdad said:


> No, I don't recommend my breed to anyone,
> I probably try to discourage them if anything.


More often then not, that's me as well. If I really feel like someone has what it takes, then yes, I'll recommend IGs, but more often then even people that come to me looking for IGs I recommend other breeds to. Same holds true with my Afghans. Afghans are absolutely wonderful if you like living with a 55 lb cat! I adore my Lola, she's very affectionate with me, strangers she couldn't give a flying rat about, and I like it that way! My IGs are also very loyal to me, very clean, very easy to live with little dogs, but they need some room to run, they don't make good lap dogs - I am a very firm believer that an IG should be treated like a SIGHTHOUND, not a toy dog! I treat my IGs like DOGS, now true, my Aiyana is very spoiled, I paint her nails, she wears clothes, she is my constant companion, but at the end of the day, she's still a dog. I do far to much rescue with this breed to think they're a good match for the average home. They're not a good choice for kids, most aren't interested in playing ball or playing with a kid at all and the smaller ones can easily become injured. The younger IGs are not a good choice for anyone older or disabled, they need alot of exercise and attention when they're young! At the end of the day, I'd say really only people that are looking for a sighthound in a small package are ever going to be happy with an IG. People that don't understand sighthounds and their needs and think they're beautiful elegant little toy dogs are disappointed with a dog that runs laps around their house, chases the cat, and runs away if it's not on a leash!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

I live and breathe for American Pit Bull Terriers. 

and no i do not recommend them to people. most people i tell to stay the hell away from my babies(theyre all my babies). 

People need to stop willy nilly recommending and getting pit bulls. recommending a pit to a newbie dog owner is cruel to that dog imo. i wont do it and i will actively speak against it because its an easy way to publish yet another news story.

i will however offer to teach people...if they ask.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

In general, no. I feel like people look at Papillons and just assume that they'll make pretty little lapdogs when they are the exact opposite. Cadence doesn't even like sitting on my lap. He's a lot happier sitting next to me. I try not to recommend breeds that I'm not too familiar with either, but I generally discourage people from getting high-energy breeds like BCs, Paps, Huskies, etc that people are usually drawn to because they look good or unique. I've met LOTS of people who've wanted to get Huskies but have no time whatsoever to exercise these dogs. I don't think they realize how much exercise or training some breeds need. Also, people who want "guard dogs" always assume that GSDs, Rotties, or Dobermans will instantly make good guard dogs. It's absurd their ideas about what guard dogs should do--i.e., live outside and deter thieves from entering. Really ridiculous. So I find that I discourage people more often that not, lol.


----------



## OliveSheprador (Jul 14, 2011)

igmomma said:


> More often then not, that's me as well. If I really feel like someone has what it takes, then yes, I'll recommend IGs, but more often then even people that come to me looking for IGs I recommend other breeds to. Same holds true with my Afghans. Afghans are absolutely wonderful if you like living with a 55 lb cat! I adore my Lola, she's very affectionate with me, strangers she couldn't give a flying rat about, and I like it that way! My IGs are also very loyal to me, very clean, very easy to live with little dogs, but they need some room to run, they don't make good lap dogs - I am a very firm believer that an IG should be treated like a SIGHTHOUND, not a toy dog! I treat my IGs like DOGS, now true, my Aiyana is very spoiled, I paint her nails, she wears clothes, she is my constant companion, but at the end of the day, she's still a dog. I do far to much rescue with this breed to think they're a good match for the average home. They're not a good choice for kids, most aren't interested in playing ball or playing with a kid at all and the smaller ones can easily become injured. The younger IGs are not a good choice for anyone older or disabled, they need alot of exercise and attention when they're young! At the end of the day, I'd say really only people that are looking for a sighthound in a small package are ever going to be happy with an IG. People that don't understand sighthounds and their needs and think they're beautiful elegant little toy dogs are disappointed with a dog that runs laps around their house, chases the cat, and runs away if it's not on a leash!


Oh weird I have a few friends with Italian Greyhounds and they recommend them to everyone!


----------



## igmomma (Jul 24, 2011)

OliveSheprador said:


> Oh weird I have a few friends with Italian Greyhounds and they recommend them to everyone!


Probably because they don't do rescue LOL Owners that have them and were prepared for them love them, but after seeing so many come into rescue for really silly reasons, that generally boil down to them NOT being a good choice for someone that wants a small companion dog, I really discourage people that don't have experience with sight hounds from adopting one. They're really just like owning a big Greyhound in a small package, only they're higher energy and more likely to get into trouble, and HATE being alone! One of the biggest reasons they come into rescue is seperation issues!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely not. You have to be a special kind of person to appreciate a bulldog, and even more special to appreciate a weimaraner. I do discourage more people than recommend them. 

If a person shows they are the right kind of person for a weim or a bullie I would recommend them, but that isn't always the case.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I have ACDs.... So the answere is not no.... It is hell no..


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

No.


If anyone asks about my dogs I tell both the pros and the cons about owning them. Most people I try to convince NOT to own a lot of breeds simply because I have no faith in the general dog owning populace... at all really...


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

No. Im far more likely to go into the negative aspects of living with a Saint. Most people just arent prepared to handle a dog this size...Bus is a medium sized Saint at 140lbs, 200lbs is not uncommon. 

I get enough fur off of Buster to "make" a toy breed (daily), he drools like someone turned on a faucet inside his mouth (worse around food, water or if he's hot or being exercised). Saints are strong...Buster just ruined a collar with metal hardware rated to hold 1100lbs (pure pulling power on tie out, he never hit the end with any speed). Without training & being taught basic manners, Buster would be a seriously dangerous dog to live with. 

Then we could get into the tendency towards allergies, joint issues, bloat and the relatively short life of a Saint Bernard. But by the time Ive gotten through with just the normal day to day routine Ive turned all but the most interested away. 

They see the handsome, well groomed boy I bring out into public. They dont see the 20-30 minutes I put into grooming him every day or the 2-4 hours every 4-6 weeks to bathe and dry (leaving him to air dry takes DAYS and opens him up to bacterial & fungal skin infections because of his thick, heavy coat).

They see a dog that is gentle and outgoing. They dont see the countless hours Ive put into helping him overcome being afraid of absolutely everything.

I love my dog with every bit of me (he is part of me), I wouldnt trade him for anything in this world, I have every intention of sharing my life with another Saint Bernard but, no, I dont not recommend Saints to most people.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

lil_fuzzy said:


> I don't have actual "breeds", but Pixie is maltese x toy poodle, and I would recommend either of those breeds for someone looking for a nice pet dog. Obi is a JRT x, and there is no way I would recommend JRT's to anyone who wasn't doing sports and had a lot of time to spend. For agility people though, I would recommend JRT's in a heartbeat. There are a lot of JRT's in shelters here, which is probably because people get them as pets and then realise they're not really a relaxed pet dog.


going to have to agree, I don't think I could recommend a JRT to anyone I have met so far. Someone with older children, a fenced in back yard, lots of time and patience, maybe, and shoot you could recommend them a lab or almost any other breed with the least bit of energy. Somehow our rescue is able to find a lot of parents, but thankfully the area we live in is full of back yards and land so I am sure it works out. 

I don't think I would even recommend myself to get another one years from now... but gosh gotta love em!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Nope, hardly ever.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

I never recommend _any _breed to _anyone_. I will tell them the pros, cons, and a lengthy spiel on proper training, and I will simply let them decide for themselves. I will also tell them the story about myself being a first-time dog-owner (years ago) and choosing an Eskie, while entirely unprepared. It is not a pretty story


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

I definitely do find myself recommending silken windhounds. Mostly to people who already have some familiarity with/interest in sighthounds though. I think silkens are a great "gateway" sighthound. They tend to be a little more people-oriented and trainable than many breeds, and like greyhounds they're pretty low energy, laid back dogs. But they can have high prey drive, a short attention span, and some degree of skittishness/reserve, so I know they're not for everybody, and I make sure that people who do express interest know that.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Sendiulino said:


> I never recommend _any _breed to _anyone_. I will tell them the pros, cons, and a lengthy spiel on proper training, and I will simply let them decide for themselves. I will also tell them the story about myself being a first-time dog-owner (years ago) and choosing an Eskie, while entirely unprepared. It is not a pretty story


Eskies are one of the breeds that make up the AKK (along with Schipperke, Alaskan Husky and Siberian Husky), and the AKK seems to share a lot of their personality traits. I can see why they might be tough for a first-timer!


----------



## Pepy311 (Jul 19, 2011)

Really so none of you seem to think anyone other then you should have your breed of dog? You have never found another person you thought would be good for your dog really?

No not everyone should have a pit bull. But it is a breed that often gets over looked by people that would be good owners. When I talk to an active person that is a someone I see that can be a strong leader, I would say why not think of a pit. But I always tell them the down side of the breed. If after telling them the bad they still like them I say do your research. 

All we can do as dog owners is help answer question one might have about our breed and be honest about it. Then there are people that should not have any type of dog.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Pepy311, I think some people are just being hyperbolic and would recommend their breed in some cases. In the past I have seen JohnnyBandit recommend an ACD to Laurelin, for example. Personally, I don't recommend an AKK to many people, but I have helped a couple of people who are used to that type of temperament find a good breeder.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't even have a breed! Just my mix-ups.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Pepy311 said:


> Really so none of you seem to think anyone other then you should have your breed of dog? You have never found another person you feel your dog would be good for? really?


Well, no, actually, I don't run into many people who want to deal with 120 lbs of animal aggression, drool and shedding.

That being said, I think that many of us are expressing that we wouldn't recommend our breed to anyone who comes onto this forum and says "I'm getting one of these, please tell me about it", because it's obvious they haven't done research prior to purchasing the dog. I think that some of us are also expressing frustrations at misconceptions of the breeds we own. While Labs are portrayed as the perfect family dog, they frequently turn into overweight disasters because someone bought it expecting it to be a perfect family dog without any work. Papillions are supposed to be fluffy "prissy" dogs, when they're actually quite independent and have big dog personalities. GSDs are supposed to be good guard dogs, yet people don't understand that you can't just dump them in back yards and leave them to "guard the property". 

I wouldn't recommend any breed of dog to any person who hasn't done sufficient research on the history and potential disposition of the breed in question.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

If someone asks me about my breed, I try to discourage them, if they still seem interested I discourage them more. if they are still interested I give them the name of the rescue group, don't want rescue I give them my email so we can talk more later it's only gotten to that last step once, most people get scared away.

DO I recommend them to certain types of people, sure, but not to the average person looking for a family pet. I have known FAR too many "family pets" of my breed who are, shale we say "special"? Not to say every aussie purchased souly as a companion ends up "special" but I've seen a lot of it more than other breeds more made for the role.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Pepy311 said:


> Really so none of you seem to think anyone other then you should have your breed of dog? You have never found another person you thought would be good for your dog really?
> 
> No not everyone should have a pit bull. But it is a breed that often gets over looked by people that would be good owners. When I talk to an active person that is a someone I see that can be a strong leader, I would say why not think of a pit. But I always tell them the down side of the breed. If after telling them the bad they still like them I say do your research.
> 
> All we can do as dog owners is help answer question one might have about our breed and be honest about it. Then there are people that should not have any type of dog.


Answering questions and being honest is not the same as recommending. And no one said "No one should have MY breed!" so don't try to spin us like elitists. Clearly a lot more people have Dachshunds than I do. 

And do you know how my dog conversations go where a recommendation would come up? Like this:

Person: I want to get a dog.
Me: Yeah what kind of dog are you looking for.
Person: *insert breed here*
Me: Well what do you want in a dog? 

And then on from there. If they happen to come up reasons that point to a Dachshund, I would say "Hey, how about a Dachshund?" but generally, they don't. I don't think I have ever recommended someone get a Dachshund. And I sure have never recommended an Elkhound to anyone.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I do every now and again, not terribly often. All the information about the line splits usually scares people away. I don't do it on purpose.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Keechak said:


> If someone asks me about my breed, I try to discourage them, if they still seem interested I discourage them more. if they are still interested I give them the name of the rescue group, don't want rescue I give them my email so we can talk more later it's only gotten to that last step once, most people get scared away.


See, I appreciate this! I once approached a doberman breeder at a show and said, "I'd like to own a doberman someday." He laughed (nicely, not in a mean way) and said, "No you wouldn't." We had a nice little discussion about their velcro-ness and their exercise needs. I like that he wasn't ready to sell a dobie to just anyone. If someone is really serious about the breed, they will easily be able to discuss how they'd handle these personality traits and will not be scared off by a breeder who might initially try to dissuade them.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> If someone is really serious about the breed, they will easily be able to discuss how they'd handle these personality traits and will not be scared off by a breeder who might initially try to dissuade them.


I like to tell people that if they really think they want a German Shepherd, to come with me to flyball or agility class, and watch Mouse work. And then they can decide.

Scare a lot of people off that way too.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I let Kit speak for herself. For the most part, people who I meet thru dog sports are way into her enthusiasm, and she'd probably be fine in their hands. Other people, including the general public and friends from work, think she's absolutely bonkers (again, the enthusiasm - it's a double-edged sword), so they'd be better off to steer clear of her kind. After meeting her, though, they usually know that - it's not a matter of me having to convince them of anything.


----------



## Pepy311 (Jul 19, 2011)

So really what it seems to come down to is there are lots of people that just should not have a dog no matter what it is. There are far to many people that get dogs just for the hell of it. People that are uneducated about all dogs not just one type. Breed or mutt they are all dogs and all need time, exercise, love, medical care, grooming, training, food, and shelter. All dogs need the same thing some more of one thing then the other. 

But what about recommending dog breeds to other dog people that might of had a similar dog to yours?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Hah, I just invite them to join me at the dogpark Fall through Spring (too hot for him to go in the summer), and watch him run for 1.5 to 2 hours straight. Scares off all the people who think Pugs are lazy couch potatoes that don't need exercise, lol. Or, mention the constant never ending shedding, to the point that I almost never wear black or dark brown. Scares most of them off, lol.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> might of


Might have. Not making fun, just noting for future reference. If you're looking for the contraction, it's might've.

I do recommend various breeds to people for consideration, but with the caveat(s) of "You need to meet quite a few" and "You really need to talk to owners of these dogs" and "DO YOUR RESEARCH!!!"

With my breed, I invite people to hang out with my crew and I, see what they're like, discuss temperaments and general personality traits, etc. There are several breeds I love aesthetically, but you couldn't pay me to own them with the personality and temperament traits they've got.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> But what about recommending dog breeds to other dog people that might of had a similar dog to yours?


Because most of those people have already done their research and don't need recommendations.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Pepy311 said:


> So really what it seems to come down to is there are lots of people that just should not have a dog no matter what it is. There are far to many people that get dogs just for the hell of it. People that are uneducated about all dogs not just one type. Breed or mutt they are all dogs and all need time, exercise, love, medical care, grooming, training, food, and shelter. All dogs need the same thing some more of one thing then the other.
> 
> But what about recommending dog breeds to other dog people that might of had a similar dog to yours?


There would be a big difference between someone inexperienced with dogs wanting a Bloodhound or wanting a Leonberger. I would be more likely to entertain the Leonberger idea to an inexperience but knowledgeable person, while I would be more likely to discourage a Bloodhound.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Having done a fair amount of time in rescue, I don't recommend Aussies to a lot of people. If I think it would be a good match I might. I just connected one of my ABC students to a nice red merle male in the shelter, and she is very happy with him. But she has an active lifestyle and pretty good dog skills (plus a mentor!)


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Pepy311 said:


> So really what it seems to come down to is there are lots of people that just should not have a dog no matter what it is. There are far to many people that get dogs just for the hell of it. People that are uneducated about all dogs not just one type. Breed or mutt they are all dogs and all need time, exercise, love, medical care, grooming, training, food, and shelter. All dogs need the same thing some more of one thing then the other.
> 
> But what about recommending dog breeds to other dog people that might of had a similar dog to yours?


Not all dogs are the same. 

In terms of whether or not I would suggest a Shiba to anyone. It really depends. They are not for everyone (they are not overly affectionate, biddable, etc...in fact, they are dowright stubborn. Very smart, but stubborn) and many people get them based on looks and not on personality and that is where the danger lies. Gizmo couldn't care less if I pet him. So, if you are looking for a clingy dog, nope. If you are looking for a cat in a dog's body...okay (in fact, the reason we got a Shiba to begin with was because my husband was not a dog person, but he liked cats. We found it to be a good compromise.)

No one is saying that no one else can own the breeds that we have, but uneducated buying is what creates a lot of issues later. I think when you have a breed you are interested in, you want to make sure that the people learn before they buy.

And would I recommend a Gracie to anyone? Never. In a million years.


----------



## Beckster (Jul 30, 2011)

I usually will, but only after explaining the pros/cons/amount of training that I have taken mine to. I have a Shiloh Shepherd...p.s. I am not going to get into the GSD vs. 'giant GSD' debate. I got him for the lower energy level and softer temperament, not for size. I had a GSD growing up and she was generally calm, friendly, and naturally well-behaved (I didn't know much about dog training then). My sister had a GSD who required 3 runs a day and still had excess energy. I was afraid that even if I told a GSD breeder that I needed a softer pup I would still not be able to give it what it needed. 

Micah fits into my lifestyle very well, he is generally inactive indoors, he still gets into the garbage or chews inappropriate items but only if he is given the opportunity. He needs about 2 hours of walk/play time during the day. He is incredibly outgoing and friendly with people of all ages, ranging from my toddler nieces/nephews to the elderly. Problems with the breed? His herding instinct was much stronger than I had anticipated. He was probably the mouthiest puppy I have ever met, and we are still working on curbing that. He had the potential to be very reactive in new situations. My trainer spotted that when he was 12 weeks old and since then I have focused on good socialization. Another problem I face is that he seems to have the attention span of a gnat and is very difficult to motivate, he is definitely not a work dog. I have had him in obedience classes almost every week since he was 10 wks old, and I am sure he would be a much more difficult dog to handle if I hadn't done that. 

Above all my top recommendation is to be honest with yourself about what you expect from a dog and what that dog will expect from you, and see if it makes a good fit.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Beckster said:


> Above all my top recommendation is to be honest with yourself about what you expect from a dog and what that dog will expect from you, and see if it makes a good fit.


Lovely advice - be honest! So basic, yet so crucial.

Lots of times, people think they can alter their lifestyle to fit a dog into it. Like a gent not too long ago who wanted a Husky so he would stop playing video games, leave the house and go on walks more often. News flash - a dog is most likely not going to alter your lifestyle to such a degree, but rather suffer because you weren't honest about what you could provide. 

Some people simply aren't knowledgeable enough to be honest. They don't understand the time it takes to raise a puppy, or the fact that owning a dog is like having a baby that never grows up. Too often, people rely on aesthetics instead of personality traits, hence the many unhappy dog owners we have posting on here who can't seem to train their out of control dogs.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

The reason I would not recommend huskies to anyone is because so far every person that has ever inquired about them say "Oh I love huskies, they are so pretty." and while its not all inclusive that is a pretty good indication they wouldn't be getting one for the right reasons. I talked to a well known Alaskan Husky musher on the forum and only after applying for one of her pups (we weren't sure what they were mixed with and our renters didn't allow pits) did she recommend a husky to me. But this was after she found out the amount of work and training I was willing to do. I got Miko so I could start land mushing, and he has been the PERFECT fit for OUR family. However for the average home (which is what most people have) huskies are just too much. My friend from high school got a husky because they were pretty and cool, they don't have that dog anymore...and I don't know what happened to it. That is why I don't recommend huskies, because most people don't know what they are getting themselves into.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Active Dog said:


> The reason I would not recommend huskies to anyone is because so far every person that has ever inquired about them say "Oh I love huskies, they are so pretty." and while its not all inclusive that is a pretty good indication they wouldn't be getting one for the right reasons. I talked to a well known Alaskan Husky musher on the forum and only after applying for one of her pups (we weren't sure what they were mixed with and our renters didn't allow pits) did she recommend a husky to me. But this was after she found out the amount of work and training I was willing to do. I got Miko so I could start land mushing, and he has been the PERFECT fit for OUR family. However for the average home (which is what most people have) huskies are just too much. My friend from high school got a husky because they were pretty and cool, they don't have that dog anymore...and I don't know what happened to it. That is why I don't recommend huskies, because most people don't know what they are getting themselves into.


My mom and I adopted a Husky mix when I was a kid because she was "so pretty". She ended up eating our carpeting and drywall. We eventually gave her to a friend with a sheep farm out in the country, where she could run all day long. 

Buying a dog for its aesthetic appeal and only that will inevitably lead inexperienced owners into trouble.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

dmickle1 said:


> My mom and I adopted a Husky mix when I was a kid because she was "so pretty". She ended up eating our carpeting and drywall. We eventually gave her to a friend with a sheep farm out in the country, where she could run all day long.
> 
> Buying a dog for its aesthetic appeal and only that will inevitably lead inexperienced owners into trouble.


I agree, it does lead to trouble, and that is why I believe you should never hold back on the negatives and generally discourage people, if they still want the dog after all the bad than that means they at least have the knowledge of what they could be facing.

Side note, how did that dog do at a farm??? Huskies tend to runaway.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

I would recommend a Golden to people as a friendly, family pet- if they already understand how much work _any_ dog is. They certainly do not come family-friendly straight out of the box- some assembly is required. They have to understand getting on the training young and exercising well. Within 10 months you can have an 80 lb exuberant puppy tearing through your house like a hurricane. A mature Golden that has been raised well does make a great family dog though, if you can stand the shedding.

I find myself defending the JRT's tarnished rep more than trying to talk people out of them. Most people seem to realize by now that they won't sit still ala "Eddie" from "Frazier" and that they can be a tasmanian devil of a dog. I like to point out how incredibly smart and fun these dogs can be though. In the end, I agree that no- they are not suitable for most people.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Polywoggy said:


> I find myself defending the JRT's tarnished rep more than trying to talk people out of them. Most people seem to realize by now that they won't sit still ala "Eddie" from "Frazier" and that they can be a tasmanian devil of a dog. I like to point out how incredibly smart and fun these dogs can be though. In the end, I agree that no- they are not suitable for most people.


Apparently no one informed my roomates *grumbles* they have two and one is named Frazier O.O yet they don't ever leave the house.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

I wish I could.... I would love to see more Giant Schaunzers around town-- But they are not for a first time or average owner breed -- and even more so given that we are in a City-- I feel that you CAN meet this breed's needs but it takes a huge commitment -- even more so in this environment-- this is a breed that does not enjoy strange people, has huge excercise needs, and tons of drive in general. Of course there are exceptions to every "rule" , but not I do not recommend " my breed" to many people.
That said I love, love my dog!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

dmickle1 said:


> Lovely advice - be honest! So basic, yet so crucial.
> 
> Lots of times, people think they can alter their lifestyle to fit a dog into it. Like a gent not too long ago who wanted a Husky so he would stop playing video games, leave the house and go on walks more often. News flash - a dog is most likely not going to alter your lifestyle to such a degree, but rather suffer because you weren't honest about what you could provide.


I think that very much depends on the person and how responsible he/she is. I know that I definitely alter my lifestyle for my dog. When my GSD was alive, I found myself going on a morning and evening run every day because a walk bored her. Now I have a little bit of a dog and I don't really run much at all anymore. I go for walks/swimming with her instead. If I woke up tomorrow and my dog decided she was a superdog and needed 3 mile runs everday, It'd be a struggle to work back up to that, but I'd do it. 

I have no problem with people wanting a dog to motivate them to do stuff, as long as they are responsible for the well-being of the life they take in.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Active Dog said:


> Side note, how did that dog do at a farm??? Huskies tend to runaway.


She did pretty well, from what we heard. I have no idea what she was mixed with, it may even have been GSD, she was quite a bit bigger and leggier than the average Husky. She LOVED running around with their Border Collies. 

It's sad that when people do end up with a dog they can't handle, rehoming sometimes isn't an option. We got lucky with Skye because we happened to know some dog lovers with a farm, but most of the time the dog ends up living in the basement or garage or back yard because it's unmanageable. 

This is why I make sure to tell everyone the positives and negatives of dogs ownership and GSD ownership in particular, but other breeds as well. It's better to know and be prepared than to rush headlong in and end up with a miserable dog and a miserable family.

ETA:


LoMD13 said:


> I have no problem with people wanting a dog to motivate them to do stuff, as long as they are responsible for the well-being of the life they take in.


I just don't think that dogs make great motivators for most people. They don't yell at you or call you names, they can't tell you what they need, if they misbehave you can crate them or lock them outside. It's very easy for lots of people to avoid their dogs rather than to get off their butts and do something.

I think it's much healthier for a pet/owner relationship if the owner seeks a pet that fits into their life, as opposed to a pet that requires drastic alterations.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Active Dog said:


> they don't ever leave the house.


And they have a house left???? 
The last 2 weeks have been fun. The heatwave has driven some poor creature, likely a mouse, into our basement where it is cool. Jack has been going crazy, constantly running and sniffing the perimeter of the house foundation outside, and whining at the door to the basement. He only goes down to the basement for brief periods of time, usually following me when doing laundry or something. Yesterday we noticed that he has chewed a hole through the drywall of one wall down there. I find this sort of thing amusing. Most people would not.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Polywoggy said:


> And they have a house left????
> The last 2 weeks have been fun. The heatwave has driven some poor creature, likely a mouse, into our basement where it is cool. Jack has been going crazy, constantly running and sniffing the perimeter of the house foundation outside, and whining at the door to the basement. He only goes down to the basement for brief periods of time, usually following me when doing laundry or something. Yesterday we noticed that he has chewed a hole through the drywall of one wall down there. I find this sort of thing amusing. Most people would not.


Ha! I, too, find things like this funny and agree that most people wouldn't.

God forbid a mouse ever gets anywhere near Atlas. He would knock down every piece of furniture, door or wall that got in his way in order to "tear it's squeaker out", as my dad says.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Polywoggy said:


> I find myself defending the JRT's tarnished rep more than trying to talk people out of them. Most people seem to realize by now that they won't sit still ala "Eddie" from "Frazier" and that they can be a tasmanian devil of a dog. I like to point out how incredibly smart and fun these dogs can be though. In the end, I agree that no- they are not suitable for most people.


Yeah, I feel pretty much the same way about them. They are way too much dog for most people, but I have to say that my interactions with JRTs have been some of my most fun dog experiences. I really want one someday when I have enough fenced in property to let him spend several hours roaming around each day on top of whatever structured exercise and mental stimulation I would give them. I know a JRT that lived with a relative of mine in an apartment and was NOT exercised or worked with enough and he was a TERROR! But now that he lives with this person's dad out in the country and roams about for most of the day he's a super fun, well-behaved little guy. And at the end of the day he has just enough energy for some indoor fetch and isn't barking all the time or destroying things like he used to. His well-exercised self is pretty much exactly what I want in a dog.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

dmickle1 said:


> I just don't think that dogs make great motivators for most people. They don't yell at you or call you names, they can't tell you what they need, if they misbehave you can crate them or lock them outside. It's very easy for lots of people to avoid their dogs rather than to get off their butts and do something.
> 
> I think it's much healthier for a pet/owner relationship if the owner seeks a pet that fits into their life, as opposed to a pet that requires drastic alterations.


Yeah I bet there are a lot of people that ignore their dogs, whether the dog fit in with their lifestyle or not. But I can't be the only person in the world who would alter their lifestyle for a life that I took responsibility for. I'm certainly not motivated by people yelling at me or calling me names. But I am motivated enough to provide a dog with what it needs. It's been my experience that as long as people know what they're getting into, and they are *responsible *people- the dog will get what it needs. My aunt's lab needs a 3 mile run every day just to stay sane. She knew what she was getting into with a lab as she's had them before, but never has one been this energetic. She goes on 3 mile runs now, every day. I think blaming mismatches in lifestyle is a copout- It's the lack of responsibility.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend "dogs" to many people, period.
If I did, THEN I would start recommending breeds. 

My dog is my first and he's a mutt, so I don't have much else to say here. Only that if he was in the hands of someone with zero experience, he would have tore down their house by now


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm not recommending them per se, but I do not dissuade people (unless they really are unfit to own ANY dog). I just tell people the truth. If someone is truly interested I try to help them make a informed decision.

The good with the bad and stories about my various pugs and pug friends so they understand the range of personalities and care needed. My girl is a fairly low maintenance pug that is a good example of why people fall for these dogs. She's mellow and just wants to be your companion. She is velcro to me and I'm the best thing next to food. She is always happy and intuitive of peoples cues, and feelings. She doesnt have much of a fold so she doesnt need as much face cleanings as my boy nor does she shed as much as he. I can have a whole pack of pugs like her and it wouldn't amount to taking care of say, my former dog- a English Mastiff. 

My pug boy is a high maintenance dog that needs a lot of work. He is my example to people of that happens when a dog wasn't cared for and left in a cage. We've done wonders with him with outside help, but he isn't the dog he could have been if his first owners paid more attention to him. He will always have mental issues that I believe are from how he was treated and it makes him un-pug like in demeanor. I try to make him a sob story for idiots who think you can leave dogs as lawn furniture or boxed up like a toy.

I usually invite people to a pug play group as I think it's really good to meet a range of dogs and their owners before deciding. I've even offered to some people to take my dogs for the day or shadow me while I feed, exercise and groom them if this will be their first dog to really understand what ownership is.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

In general, nope. I know someone who loved my deceased sheltie and wanted one. She's also a neat freak and I know that sheltie hair wouldn't have worked with her. She ended up adopting a cat, better for all around. My pbgv isn't the right dog for me so I surely can't recommend or not his breed. I've said this here before but we got very lucky with our Brittany. From my perspective, I would recommend them but then I read what a couple people here have to say and realize that I shouldn't. 
We would like to have a pit or mix someday. I can say for sure that a pit puppy or young pit would be the wrong breed for us so when the time comes, we will look for a more mellow pit, one that needs a home. When the time comes, one will be waiting for us, I'm sure.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

To me, it is the difference between discussing pros and cons with someone (of a breed or dogs in general) and giving a recommendation. A recommendation (of whatever) is without reservations (no "but", or "if", or "except for"). It is all about knowing the person you are recommending something to and knowing if they would be a good fit. So to strangers or people I don't know really well, no way would I recommend a high energy, very powerful dog like Chester. 

Hell, when I adopted him, he'd spent a month at the shelter and the volunteers all loved him and yet still tried to "scare" me away (in the sense of giving me a realistic idea of his needs) and were super happy to hear I was a serious runner since everyone else that had looked at Chester was not prepared for his exercise needs (and knew it after a few minutes outside with him).

It is kind of like I wouldn't recommend my favorite restaurant to random people simply because it is a little hole in the wall with slow service, "exotic" (for the midwest) food and such. Tons of people I meet would hate the place and then they would diss it online. So I only recommend it to people that have enjoyed that type of food or similar food in the past.
On the flip side, I recommend my type of car to tons of people because it is very versatile, great quality, and would suit nearly anyone looking for a nice sedan. I don't NEED to know more about them than that they want a 4-door car at $xx price range.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

It's kinda funny all the breeds trained and some owned I do very little referral of breeds cause my experiences have smacked me in the head with 2 things, each breed good and bad dogs and you or, rephrase I absolutely can't pick what other people find attractive in a dog and what mental/physical weapons the new owner possesses to handle any particular breed.

PS 
I did not read full thread so this may be a repeat.


----------



## OliveSheprador (Jul 14, 2011)

I would never recommend a whole laundry-list of breeds to first time & inexperienced dog owners (which is MOST people considering owning & asking around about dog breeds, IMO...) 

Pugs, collies, hounds, terriers, labs, shepherds, huskies... :lol:

Sorry, but most people are too lazy or unstable for a dog and that's why so many end up in the shelters each year.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

If by "my breed" you mean a rescue mutt, then absolutely


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

Rough Collie: I recommend collies quite often. Their popularity has declined over the years but they remain one of the greatest all around breeds in my opinion. They generally have a very even temperament. They are a very gentle breed yet very protective of their pack. They are intelligent and easy to train, they are generally easy to socialize, and most are quite laid back as adults. Most collies are quite happy to lay around the house with the family and only need a few walks each day. They are also just as happy if you would like to train them in agility or fly ball. In the end they are a loyal companion who simply want to please and be with their pack.

Sheltie: This breed shares many of the qualities of the collie but with a few quirks. Their temperament can be very dependent upon how they were socialized as a puppy. They tend to require much more socialization than other breeds as they seem by nature to be more reserved and cautious. Sometimes even if they are socialized they continue to be reserved but will generally accept new people quickly. Though some shelties grow up to be very sociable. They are also very loyal to their pack. They are as intelligent, possibly more so, than the collie. I would say the average sheltie needs a task to do everyday, whether it be a game of fetch or training in agility. Our sheltie gets very bored and depressed if he has to remain indoors for a long period of time. I don't always recommend shelties to people but they make great companions to those who can provide the exercise.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

prntmkr said:


> Do I recommend "my" breed to many people?
> 
> No.


Same here.


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

I do love to recommend things, don't give me wrong. I would never say "THIS BREED IS RIGHT FOR YOU." Sometimes I recommend people do research on a certain group that I think they may find a good companion in, and I have recommended specific dogs to people when I know their needs well, and I know the dog well (from my shelter.) But even then, it's a "This is a dog you should go meet and spend some time with, and it might help you decide what you're really looking for."

With ACDs, I am by no means elitist; I think the case here is that, as a forum full of dog enthusiasts, a majority of us own dogs that are poor choices for first time owners. And it is the first time owners who are normally seeking breed advice. An ACD is NOT a first time dog. In my opinion, a good first time dog is a dog that is medium or low energy, and medium train ability, with no extreme tendencies towards any unpleasant behavior (strong pray drive, strong herding drive, high tendency to defend property/people...) Since most breeds are bred for a specific purpose (and to be very good at this purpose,) most of them have extremes that make them unpalatable to new dog owners. For this reason, I either a.) Recommend looking at adult mutts, or b.) if they are really interest in a certain breed, I recommend they get in contact with a rescue to see some adult dogs and learn more about them.

There are tons of n00bs out there that will be fine with a pure bred dog, some may even be fine with one of the more difficult breeds. The catch is that most of these people, the seriously dedicated and curious ones, have already done a lot of research. If someone walked up to me and said "I've really been thinking about getting an ACD, can you tell me about them?" I am much more likely to offer an unbiased view of their positive AND negative traits. If someone walks up to me and says "I want a dog, yours is so pretty, what is he?" I am likely to dissuade.

If someone walked up to me and said "I love your dog, I've been looking for a dog that I can take on hikes with me a few times a day and that I can do some agility with!" I would probably say "Well, an ACD might work out for you, but there are some other breeds that you might want to consider. Breed X has the same energy and desire to remain close to you, but they're a bit easier to work with" and give some other examples, and recommend they do some research. 

(And, just for my own desire to gloat, I will say that the one time I recommended a specific dog to a family and they actually went to see her, it was a perfect match. They've had her for about two months, and they are all wonderfully happy. This is an active family who intends to have kids in the future and have cats, who have a large well fenced in yard and a large house, and wanted a companion to go jogging daily. The dog I recommended was a 3 year old Husky/GSD mix, who was high energy but wore out quickly, and had previously lived in a home with cats and small children and did beautifully with them. A husky/GSD mix is NOT something I would recommend without having a specific dog in mind, because both of those breeds have a lot of personality traits that could prove disastrous for first time owners. However, this was a specific dog, who I know what traits she had gotten, and I thought she would be a good fit for this family. It's all about the dog, not the breed.)


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

LoMD13 said:


> Yeah I bet there are a lot of people that ignore their dogs, whether the dog fit in with their lifestyle or not. But I can't be the only person in the world who would alter their lifestyle for a life that I took responsibility for. I'm certainly not motivated by people yelling at me or calling me names. But I am motivated enough to provide a dog with what it needs. It's been my experience that as long as people know what they're getting into, and they are *responsible *people- the dog will get what it needs. My aunt's lab needs a 3 mile run every day just to stay sane. She knew what she was getting into with a lab as she's had them before, but never has one been this energetic. She goes on 3 mile runs now, every day. I think blaming mismatches in lifestyle is a copout- It's the lack of responsibility.


Nope, you aren't the only one- I feel this way too. With Willow being ill, and Jack ultimately being his Daddy's responsibility, I have been sitting on my butt too much. I like having a dog as a motivator to get out, go for a hike, play, have some fun. As we have talked about before, I and others here, have been greatly helped with depression by having a dog. Certain bad situations would knock me down for a couple of days, but that sense of responsibility to her would soon have me up and moving. You do need to have that sense of responsibility to your dog though- for it to work that way. Ya, someone yelling at me would shut me down. It's those big, brown puppy eyes that get to me!


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

My dogs are all rescue dogs, and with the exception of my beagle, they are mutts. Most of the people who ask me about getting a dog are just average dog owners that just want a companion dog that they can hang out with and walk 1-2 times a day. I always steer these sorts of folks to local shelters and rescues, and tell them to consider an adult dog with a known personality. I never steer towards a specific breed when talking about a rescue dog, because all dogs are individuals, and it is the personality of the dog that is important.

I primarily like scent hounds, especially beagles and bassets, and I certainly don't think that they are for everyone. I always tell people who ask about those breeds that if they can't stand barking, can't stand a little drool (bassets), can't deal with a stubborn dog, don't think that they can keep the dog on a leash or in a contained area, then these dogs are not for you. Also, hounds seem to have this couch potato reputation, and that hasn't been the case with any of mine. They are dogs, they need exercise.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have had four breeds, Rough Collie, Doberman (three of them), German Shepherd, and Afghan (two of them).....and in that exact order. It was experience like going from slow mode to hyper-speed! I feel you should start out as a first time dog owner with a breed that is of a gentler nature....( I probably shouldn't have said that) then progress as your experience does. Not everyone can handle a dog Period! They are another living thing. They are just like adding another child to your family. I prefer large dogs, even though the doberman is considered a medium breed if well bred I am told, I would definitely suggest a Rough or Smooth Hair Collie as a first time larger breed. That is if the person loves to groom and takes the actual time to do so. It is a cinch if you do it on a daily basis. I did. They are gentle, intelligent, eager to please, yet very loyal and WILL be a good protector at the same time. What a great package!

I now own three mix breeds,......two of them being Poodle/Schnauzer mixes (so called Schnoodles) and one Dobie/Rott/Shepherd mix ( so called Rescued Mix). I cannot say that I would recommend my big pup,...as I am sure she was intended to be another one of those byb'ers designer dogs. She has all the traits of all three breeds in her. Not a good choice for a first time dog owner. She is a good pup, don't get me wrong,.....but high energy! And unless you like a locomotive heading for you and getting knocked down on your rear during play time........LOL!,..forget it! Those breeds are for experienced individuals IMO. I had experience with two of those breeds before I adopted my big pup. 

The two little dogs cannot help that they were designer dogs......and I got them for allergy reasons for my Mom when she was alive. They are good for a first time dog owner...even though they are mutts, but they are also high energy and grooming is a MUST! They tangle and mat easily. 

But they too because of the Poodle are very intelligent and like to be ratters because of the Schnauzer. Be prepared for hunting sessions in your yard at play time and digging holes to get the field mice and moles out..... only to grab and shake the poor little rodents to.......well you know the rest of the story......sad ending .

You must remember that no matter what breed is chosen........they still are all individuals and may not be exactly as their breed standards say they should be. READ! READ! READ!.........BEFORE you add that new little or big pup as a first time dog owner and talk to others, visit breeders, trainers, and the such. You and the pup will be happier for it.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't necessarily recommend Greyhounds to people I meet, but correct erroneous information. People either think a)they are hyper dogs that need acres and acres of room to run 24/7 or b) they are super couch potato that needs no exercise or stimulation whatsoever (I think the adoption movement's '35 MPH Couch Potato' slogan doesn't help in this regard!). Individually they cover the spectrum of course but I think the "true retired racer" lays somewhere in between the two poles.

Jen


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd recommend Shih Tzu to anyone looking for a small, sweet, silly, laid-back and quiet dog that would do well in an apartment.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

LoMD13 said:


> Yeah I bet there are a lot of people that ignore their dogs, whether the dog fit in with their lifestyle or not. But I can't be the only person in the world who would alter their lifestyle for a life that I took responsibility for. I'm certainly not motivated by people yelling at me or calling me names. But I am motivated enough to provide a dog with what it needs. It's been my experience that as long as people know what they're getting into, and they are *responsible *people- the dog will get what it needs. My aunt's lab needs a 3 mile run every day just to stay sane. She knew what she was getting into with a lab as she's had them before, but never has one been this energetic. She goes on 3 mile runs now, every day. I think blaming mismatches in lifestyle is a copout- It's the lack of responsibility.


 I am with you on the part of some people ignoring their dogs because I have seen it.

You are not alone on changing your lifestyle for your pets. I too have changed mine for them. I have copd and have breathing issues,.....but I refuse to let my disability stop me from excercising my pets or anything else for that matter......even if I am gasping for air.....they remain happy! If I get to the point that I can no longer do these things down the road, which will eventually take place,......rest assured I will hire someone to do it for me! I love my dogs! I will always have a pet in my life no matter what.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Going on what I think my dog is a mix of (Boxer and pit bull type dog)...

I have occasionally recommended Boxers but I always make sure the person is aware at what exactly that can entail (never ending puppy syndrome, velcroness, paws-on, drool, health issues out the wazoo, not heat tolerant, high energy...). Most people get turned off by that and move on. I know two people who stuck through, one has a gorgeous 2 year old Boxer from a rescue and the other is just starting on his way to research high quality breeders.


As for pit bulls... not really. The first thing I tell people is the first thing my sister told me which is if you're going to get this breed you HAVE to be willing to do everything you can to protect the breed from BSL and make your dog a great representative of his breed. I find most people, despite how much they like the breed, are not willing to get down and dirty when it comes down the the discrimination going on with the breed right now. They aren't willing to deal with issues finding housing, breed specific laws, idiocy of the general public, etc.

I actually think I spend more time trying to dissuade people from getting pits than I do recommending them.

In the end I think it's almost impossible to recommend a breed to anyone. Unless you have knowledge of breeds and know what you want in a dog there's really no way to know what breed will be right for you. When I was looking for my first dog I was looking for a lab or golden retriever based on looks and what I thought I wanted. Looking back at the last 5 years with Bella I can't believe I ever wanted a retriever when it's so completely obvious that my loyalty lies with bully breeds.



dmickle1 said:


> . I think the reason the GSD bite ratio per overall reported dog bites in this country is so high because many people out there mismanage their GSDs.


Thats the reason for any dog breed. Well managed dogs don't get out and don't have the opportunity to bite save for freak occasions.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes and No. 

Misty - No, no, no, no, no. People see her and fall "madly in love" with that "wolf" look. Siberian Huskies beauty does the breed in many time. Behind those ice blue eyes and resemblance to the wolf is a dog requiring large amount of exercise, sheds enough to provide enough fur for another few dogs, stubborn, intelligent and in general not a good breed for your average owner. 

Sierra - Occasionally. She is easily trained, biddable, obedient, sheds (but significantly less) and loves everyone. In general though she is not as drivey as many in her breed. 

In general I find the average dog owner (or person looking for a dog) wants a dog that can be walked if the person feels like walking that day but will be fine if there is no walk, wants to give them whatever to eat, the dog will train itself and will not require a vet except for shots. Your average dog owner is not prepared for a dog and so often I advice they don't get one or they volunteer at a shelter to get their "dog fix" and to learn what the dogs need.


----------



## IWlover (Sep 4, 2009)

No, absolutely not. In fact, I often find myself getting annoyed with people who seem to think their chosen breed favorite is appropriate for most situations when it's clearly not. But many people cannot be objective about their own breed or don't seem to be able to evaluate the general tendencies of their breed if there's anything negative to deal with. For example: someone who would recommend a chow for a first-time owner--that kind of thing.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Depends on which dog:

Coco (chi/min pin mx): sometimes. I got her at age 8-9, so I often find myself recommending older shelter dogs. There are many benefits, among others a known personality, sometimes basic training has been done, etc. OTOH, she was not potty trained, she was afraid of everything, had probably never been outside and cost me around 900$ in vet bills in the first year (she was already spayed though). She may be small and old, but she still loves to take walks/hikes and can be barkey. Other than that, she is a great cuddle bug and would do great in an appartment with a moderately active person.

Jame (Aussie/GSD): no, at least not often. He is obsessed with guarding his perimeter from falling leaves, postmen, etc. Needs a lot of exercise even though he is now 6 yrs old. I'd recommend him to anyone wishing to do agility or other dog sports. He is a one person dog, and my heart dog, but I worked with him a lot to get him where he is now since he is a former abused dog and was moved around quite a lot in the first year of his life.

Léon (some kind of LGB mix/Estrela look-alike): No, I have never recommended him to anyone. He is a bit unpredictable in who he likes (applies to humans and dogs), sheds like a herd of grizzly bears, is clumsy enough to make a grown man fall, doesn't cae much for learning anything and is obsessed by eating. Then again, if someone who doesn't have/want kids, has experience with large guardian breeds, owns a house with a good-sized yard, knows how to positively work with a dog and can manage aggression showed up, I might recommend him Léon. I just haven't met that person yet.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll recommend an adult lab, thats had its training and socialization, to certain people, but not a puppy. For the 'All American Dog', people dont realize how much work it takes to get them through the first few years. I've met many 'rotten' labs that werent brought up or bred right. I'm always kind of perplexed as to why they're so popular. They're great dogs, if raised right, but the average person doesnt have the patience to do that. And, as puppies, they are psychotic.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> I'll recommend an adult lab, thats had its training and socialization, to certain people, but not a puppy. For the 'All American Dog', people dont realize how much work it takes to get them through the first few years. I've met many 'rotten' labs that werent brought up or bred right. I'm always kind of perplexed as to why they're so popular. They're great dogs, if raised right, but the average person doesnt have the patience to do that. And, as puppies, they are psychotic.


 You are correct about the puppies being psychotic. Before I got my last rescue I had all intentions of rescuing a lab, or a greyhound, or a doberman. I opted out of the greyhound when the one I wanted was already adopted. I saw a wonderful yellow lab pup about 5 mo. old at a shelter. It broke my heart to walk away from him but he was clearly too high spirited for me. I just hope the person who did rescue him (which I am sure he got rescued because he was beautiful and not mixed) had experience with the breed and he doesn't end up right back where he started!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I can make it sound as if climbing Everest is easier than owning any of "my" breeds.

I tell people how much exercise and training Kaki gets daily. And then I tell them that she's seven. That tends to turn off most everybody from Catahoulas. Though I've met catahoula owners who I'd never recommend the breed to and they've managed well enough. Other houla owners are not so bueno.

People can surprise you. BUT my concern is always with the dog.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

It depends entirely on the person I'm talking to, their lifestyle, living situation, and experience/knowledge with dogs. The primary breed in Charlotte is Pitbull. A well socialized, well trained Pitbull in my experience makes the absolute best family dog, because they are extremely devoted to humans in every sense of the word. I have recommended the breed to dog savvy people in the past, both those with children and others that just want the companionship. I DON'T however recommend the breed to beginners, people that don't want to put the time and energy into training, people who own a ton of dogs, people that seem really immature. That being said, I mainly recommend them to people I know or know well enough.

Sadly, after Charlotte, I don't think I'll be getting another Pitbull again. This has absolutely NOTHING to do with the breed's personality, but only because we travel a LOT as a result of my husband's work, and that requires us to go through some BSL cities. As a load of BS as it is, I don't think BSL is going to stop anytime soon and I don't want to put anymore dogs in danger.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

One of my dogs was pulled directly from a shelter, the other was living with a foster family as part of a rescue organization before I brought him home. I often recommend the rescue situation to people, because most rescues do use foster families, therefore the potential adopter can get a pretty good idea of how the dog is on a leash; whether or not it is housebroken; how it gets along with kids, other dogs, and cats; and whether or not it has any behavior problems or issues. 

I don't generally recommend that people just wander into a shelter and take home whatever looks good to them. I explain that dogs behave very differently in a shelter environment than they do in a home environment and that you can't adequately assess an animal's personality or temperament in a single glance into a shelter kennel. If they have fallen in love with a dog at a shelter, I always suggest that they visit a few times and try to get the staff to let them interact in a variety of situations, ie can they take the dog for a walk or something.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

Pepy311 said:


> Really so none of you seem to think anyone other then you should have your breed of dog? You have never found another person you thought would be good for your dog really?


It isn't that for me. For me, it's a simple matter of my not wanting to make anyone's decision for them. The most logical course of action is to explain the "ups and downs" of owning a particular breed, and let people make the choice for themselves.

If someone chose a breed of dog based on something I personally recommended, and it worked out _terribly_, I'd feel pretty darn guilty.

Similarly, as a computer technician by trade, I'm often asked for recommendations on computer hardware. It may shock some people but I refuse to give recommendations (luckily I'm not a salesperson, rofl). I'll only give computer specifications, explain what the specifications mean, explain what the computer is and is not good for, and leave people with that.

Same sort of thing. I don't want to have someone make a decision based on my personal recommendation simply because it's not my choice to make.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

heck no, its always a challenge to, because I take my dogs everywhere with me, people meet my BCs and they love them so much that "I want one of THOSE dogs!!" then I get caught between showing off my dogs and trying to explain that no you dont want one of those..its not too hard now that they are both old though,,people see how super hyper and playfull they are, when they say this, and I just jump in with "no you dont, look how hyper and crazy these 2 are...they are 9 and 11 years old..thats toned down! could you deal with a dog even more crazy for many years only toning down to young lab crazy in their final years?" I know its an exduaration, but it works to turn people off lol


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Meshkenet said:


> Léon (some kind of LGB mix/Estrela look-alike)


Honestly, going by his picture in your sig, I think it's more plausible he has Sarplaninac, Kraski Ovcar or even Caucasian in him than Estrela (who come in all sorts of reddish colors, unlike the Sar and Kraski's common steelgray coloration, as seen in Leon in the picture) But oh, he's pretty... I love LGDs. 

I've never found myself recommending someone a White Swiss Shepherd as of yet. Neither have I recommended someone an English Cocker Spaniel. I have however advised people against getting a shepherd... or even getting a dog at all. Also warned people about the infamous Cocker coat, people often don't seem to realize how much work it takes to keep the coat from matting and tangling. And -though there are people who disagree- spaying a Cocker does disastrous things to the coat, making it hellish to work on. 
Actually, thinking about it, the thing where people focus on the negative side of their breed, also applies to me.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Absolutely not

ACD - Are for the no nonsense owners. If I tried to click or treat (let alone both) my ACD (Who I think is a good example of what the attitude and work ethic of the breed should be) she would laugh at me and say "What do I look like a Poodle?" I also know about the shedding of the breed (see my shedding thread with the photos from the other day, its amazing) and I think most new owners aren't ready for that much hair at one time. I also know about the need for exercise of the ACD. Lady gets free run of acres and she still needs to be played with, catch normally.

Aussie - I guess they are a really specific owner breed. Most people want a friendly dog that they can do stuff with, with other people. Aussies don't like strangers typically. Among other reasons.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

I try not to outright encourage or discourage people but, tell them to shape their own impression and experiences with an interested breed, rather than base it off of my or others experiences and impressions. 
Andy is my first American Bulldog and is deaf on top of that. So far his is relatively easy to live with, however, whether his traits are indicative of ABs I don't know. I would definitely not recommend his breed based on that alone.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Avie said:


> Honestly, going by his picture in your sig, I think it's more plausible he has Sarplaninac, Kraski Ovcar or even Caucasian in him than Estrela (who come in all sorts of reddish colors, unlike the Sar and Kraski's common steelgray coloration, as seen in Leon in the picture) But oh, he's pretty... I love LGDs.


I'd be more than happy to send you more pictures if you know about LGBs and want to make a guess about his breed.


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 17, 2011)

I have to be very convinced the person really understands what they're getting themselves into before I recommend one of my favored breeds. Far too often people see me with one of my dogs (most of breeds people consider 'not for the faint of heart') & see how well behaved they are & they want one like it but they have no idea how to handle a dog whose job is to protect livestick, protect human life. Lot of responsibility there & a lot of work - which I love - but it's not for everyone.

I find less than 3 people per year that I find myself saying, "Maybe you should consider..."

I'm currently considering adding another to our family & am going back & forth between a shepherd or something like a Giant Schnauzer or Airedale. I put in countless hours research before I even start talking to breeders so I know what questions I need to ask. Sadly far too many choose by impulse.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well people can want a Kim or a Web all they want, but they are one-of-a-kinds 

With Flat-Coats, though...*shrug* most people haven't heard of them so no issue there. With Mira, the majority who meet her either think she's sweet but too much dog, or else that she has a nice intensity but is too silly (sport/performance people). Honestly the only people I know in person who really like Flatcoats have owned them.

With the interwebs I worry a bit more but in general have faith in the FCR community that especially the extra high energy working dogs are going to be placed in appropriate homes and that prospective homes will be sufficiently vetted. 

At the end of the day it can be a blessing to be a big, black, more or less nondescript breed.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

It depends on the situation and what someone wants in a dog. I would not recommend a Pit Bull to an inexperienced dog owner (or any energetic medium-large breed dog for that matter... labs, boxers, etc.). I also have Bostons, and I would recommend them to a new dog owner if they fit what the person is looking for. It all depends what the person is looking for.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Toller - Not to most people. I think they're smashing as a sport dog though, and highly underrated. Golden x Border Collie, best of both worlds. XD I haven't found many sport people to be interested in the breed though. They either aren't sporting dog people, or they already have Goldens. And Tollers are NOT Goldens. People on the street always ask about him though, he's a very striking dog, and those kinds of folks I always warn off. Sure he looks cute and he's incredibly responsive to me, but he's lacks much self preservation instinct and he's a screamer. If you can listen to Tollers screaming at a hunt test and find it endearing, you can own a Toller. 

Miniature Schnauzer - Yeah. They're good companions, if you can get past the barking. Velcro and affectionate, but opinionated too. They're fun to have around. Gatsby basically civilized himself. They're really popular here, I know one house that has five! Gatsby towers over all of them, LOL.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

RaeganW said:


> Toller - Not to most people. I think they're smashing as a sport dog though, and highly underrated. Golden x Border Collie, best of both worlds. XD I haven't found many sport people to be interested in the breed though. They either aren't sporting dog people, or they already have Goldens. And Tollers are NOT Goldens. People on the street always ask about him though, he's a very striking dog, and those kinds of folks I always warn off. Sure he looks cute and he's incredibly responsive to me, but he's lacks much self preservation instinct and he's a screamer. If you can listen to Tollers screaming at a hunt test and find it endearing, you can own a Toller.
> 
> Miniature Schnauzer - Yeah. They're good companions, if you can get past the barking. Velcro and affectionate, but opinionated too. They're fun to have around. Gatsby basically civilized himself. They're really popular here, I know one house that has five! Gatsby towers over all of them, LOL.


Funny because I would be infinitely better with a toller and cannot imagine having a schnauzer lol. I'd be a terrible owner for a schnauzer.

I am trying to think of people in real life I've recommended paps to. I can only think of one and now they have a 5 year old papillon that they just love. But it was one of those situations where they knew ours first and it went great. 

I'm pretty sure most of DF and the other forum are cured of papillon fever 'watching' me raise Mia. If you think you can handle Mia, then go for it, you can handle any papillon. On the other hand I think I may be guilty of making Mia out to be worse than she is. I need to give her more credit or maybe I'm already starting to forget her puppyhood.  

They're an easy breed in general but it's still just funny to me that some breeds and people just don't mesh. Like I said neither of my roommates were papillon people. One has bully breeds now and the other has retrievers. They STILL talk about how hyper Summer was and she's an easy dog. But they just liked completely different personalities than I did. I think a lot can only be really known by first hand experience. I never liked BCs till I spent time around them in agility. 

With BCs I've spent 5 years deciding they were the breed for me. 5 years of learning about them, meeting them, training with them, even attending stock dog trials to meet them. I figure people don't need encouragement to get that breed. I feel if you haven't put that much time into learning about the breed then they're probably not the best choice. 

JohnnyBandit, I do still want an ACD one day but I need some more dogs under my belt first, I think.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> They're an easy breed in general but it's still just funny to me that some breeds and people just don't mesh. Like I said neither of my roommates were papillon people. One has bully breeds now and the other has retrievers. They STILL talk about how hyper Summer was and she's an easy dog. But they just liked completely different personalities than I did. I think a lot can only be really known by first hand experience. I never liked BCs till I spent time around them in agility.


I think this really comes down to it. Like, in general I believe I could probably handle a middle of the road, sport-bred BC. I do enough physical exercise with my dogs and we train pretty much all the time always that I think I could keep a Border Collie to a decent standard of care. But I don't think either one of us would enjoy it that much! I just don't like the herding dog temperament, and I suspect I'm too erratic and unfocused for one to like me. With Tollers, work is play. With Border Collies, work is Work. It's very rewarding work and they live to do it, but they take it seriously. Tollers are like, "WHEEEE! I'm fetching a BALL! WHEEEE! I'm fetching a DUCK! WHEEEE!"


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Pepy311 said:


> No not everyone should have a pit bull. But it is a breed that often gets over looked by people that would be good owners. When I talk to an active person that is a someone I see that can be a strong leader, I would say why not think of a pit. But I always tell them the down side of the breed. If after telling them the bad they still like them I say do your research.



pit bulls dont need "strong leaders". that's the exact OPPOSITE personality type of what makes a good pit owner. and i really disagree that they get overlooked by good owners.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

RaeganW said:


> I think this really comes down to it. Like, in general I believe I could probably handle a middle of the road, sport-bred BC. I do enough physical exercise with my dogs and we train pretty much all the time always that I think I could keep a Border Collie to a decent standard of care. But I don't think either one of us would enjoy it that much! I just don't like the herding dog temperament, and I suspect I'm too erratic and unfocused for one to like me. With Tollers, work is play. With Border Collies, work is Work. It's very rewarding work and they live to do it, but they take it seriously. Tollers are like, "WHEEEE! I'm fetching a BALL! WHEEEE! I'm fetching a DUCK! WHEEEE!"


See, I'm the opposite. I really have trouble with sporting type dogs because they just don't know when to be serious! I suspect there would be some that I'd get along with (after all papillons are spaniels). My papillons are all pretty whee yay! except for one.... I will give you a guess.  That one also happens to be the one I mesh best with. Playing ball is serious business. Fun serious business, but nonetheless...

We actually had this conversation at dinner yesterday. We had guests over and the inevitable question is why isn't THAT ONE like the rest of them? There is such a clear difference between Mia and the others. Her temperament and how intense she is about things annoys everyone else in the family and I LOVE it. Absolutely love it. My sister always tells me she's so happy that she has Bernard and not Mia. That Bernard is just perfect because he is so calm and cuddly (meanwhile my dog is doing donuts screaming around the back yard). All I can think is different strokes and thank god for variety!


----------



## IWlover (Sep 4, 2009)

I love big, calm, cuddly, quiet and sweet and that's what I have with an IW. I did a lot of research before getting one and it was also my first dog ever. I've had very good luck with all the supposed health issues too. Sometimes I think they've been overstated or not put in perspective. Great Danes, for example and believe it or not, according to studies I've seen have significantly shorter lifespans and more health problems than IWs, but you'd never guess that from the info that's out there. 

But still, such a huge breed is never going to be a really popular choice and that's just fine with me!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I really have trouble with sporting type dogs because they just don't know when to be serious!


I don't think you've been around enough working sport dogs. Not saying they'd be for you, but when what they consider real work is afoot, Serious is definitely the name of the game. But yes most can toggle back to Silly immediately _after _the task is complete 

It's a personal preference thing. I love that I have both Kim and Mira. Kim has a lot of drive and is very much so a thinking dog but also has that herder neurosis thing going on. Quirkiness I think people tend to call it. So switching back and forth between that and Mira who has drive coming out her ears and who is silly between tasks and just has an optimistically pragmatic view of the world is rather refreshing.



RaeganW said:


> Tollers are like, "WHEEEE! I'm fetching a BALL! WHEEEE! I'm fetching a DUCK! WHEEEE!"


lolol well said <3


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

IWlover said:


> I love big, calm, cuddly, quiet and sweet and that's what I have with an IW. I did a lot of research before getting one and it was also my first dog ever. I've had very good luck with all the supposed health issues too. Sometimes I think they've been overstated or not put in perspective. Great Danes, for example and believe it or not, according to studies I've seen have significantly shorter lifespans and more health problems than IWs, but you'd never guess that from the info that's out there.
> 
> But still, such a huge breed is never going to be a really popular choice and that's just fine with me!


I'd love to be owned by an IW someday. They are my dream dogs!

Unfortunately, there are no really good breeders in the province, so I'd probably need to have the puppy shipped, and I don't like that idea. Someday, I think we'll make going to get the puppy a family vacation, when the baby (and other future babies) are older.


----------



## IWlover (Sep 4, 2009)

Meshkenet, what province are you in? I drove 8.5 hours each way to pick up my IW pup. Some breeders will refuse to ship too.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

IWlover said:


> Meshkenet, what province are you in? I drove 8.5 hours each way to pick up my IW pup. Some breeders will refuse to ship too.


I'm in Québec.


----------



## IWlover (Sep 4, 2009)

Meshkenet, you have a pm.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a JRT so no. It takes a special person to own a jack.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

IWlover said:


> Meshkenet, you have a pm.


Thanks! 



zeronightfarm said:


> I have a JRT so no. It takes a special person to own a jack.


Could you tell my SO that, please! He keeps telling me he wants a Jack as his next dog. Since I've agreed he gets to choose one of our next 2 dogs (we always will have 2 dogs around), I'm kind of stuck.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes and No, If you have an outdoorsy, active lifestyle yes I recommend malamutes. If you also have had other dogs you have raised and trained and you are able to do a lot deal of training because of their stubbornness. yes I will recommend one. Now if this is your first dog ever, NO!!! They will drive you crazy, if you don't work with them everyday!



Now I however grew up with Border Collies. My parents have 2 right now! I totally recommend them to any person that wants a dog to run with. I would to an active person that even if this is their first dog. The border collies were so easy to train and they won't leave your side!


----------



## IWlover (Sep 4, 2009)

Another idea, Meshkenet: The Irish Wolfhound Club of Canada is having its National Specialty Show on September 17-18 in Woodstock, Ontario. It would be good if you could go to that show and meet and talk to some breeders and see what the dogs are like, etc.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

IWlover said:


> Another idea, Meshkenet: The Irish Wolfhound Club of Canada is having its National Specialty Show on September 17-18 in Woodstock, Ontario. It would be good if you could go to that show and meet and talk to some breeders and see what the dogs are like, etc.


If you can make it, GO GO GO! National Specialties are tons and tons of fun. You'll learn tons, get to watch beautiful dogs doing awesome things, and meet and talk to fantastic people. It's such a good time.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Meshkenet said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell my SO that, please! He keeps telling me he wants a Jack as his next dog. Since I've agreed he gets to choose one of our next 2 dogs (we always will have 2 dogs around), I'm kind of stuck.


ok I know most but what does SO mean?? 

I plan on taking a video of Cheecho doing his usual things that most people that don't see and call it "so you think you want t jack russell?" I know several that arn't as trained as mine becuase there owners thought they were "cute." One of them wears a hormone coller so she wount spaz, when really she just needs a walk. I'm not a fan of toy dogs but some people if they insist on owning a dog should own one of them >.<


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

zeronightfarm said:


> ok I know most but what does SO mean??


Significant Other.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> pit bulls dont need "strong leaders". that's the exact OPPOSITE personality type of what makes a good pit owner. and i really disagree that they get overlooked by good owners.


I agree to an extent. I guess it depends what one considers a "strong leader." I don't think an anxious, timid person should own a Pit Bull. I also really don't think a person with little or no dog experience should own one. They are energetic and strong dogs. I don't think you need a "firm hand" to own one if thats what was meant by "strong leader". I just think you need to be knowledgeable of dog interaction and behavior. I love Pits and I have suggested the breed to people who I know are experienced and active. They make wonderful companions for the right person.. its all about life style and personality for any dog breed and owner combo! My friend has a lab that they don't exercise enough, and she seems to be totally clueless about responsible pet ownership. She loves my Pit and said she wants to get one as a buddy for her Lab... I told her please don't! lol


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

RaeganW said:


> Significant Other.


OH ok that make since. lol


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

IWlover said:


> Another idea, Meshkenet: The Irish Wolfhound Club of Canada is having its National Specialty Show on September 17-18 in Woodstock, Ontario. It would be good if you could go to that show and meet and talk to some breeders and see what the dogs are like, etc.



I won't be able to go, sadly. One of the perks of being a new mom, I guess 
JK


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

Generally speaking, I do NOT recommend Border Collies. The problem is they see Colby and go, "OMG THAT DOG IS SO CUTE! Is that a Border Collie? We've always wanted one. Where did you get her? We definitely want one." 

In the year and 1/2 since I've had a BC in my life, I've pretty much perfected my argument against the breed for the casual or inexperienced dog owner...which are typically the same people who go on about how cute she is and how they've "always" wanted one.

Colby is the best dog I've ever had. Bar none. She is smart, athletic and my little Velcro dog. With that said, she gets a minimum of 5 hours worth of running, walking and/or cycling per day in addition to playing ball or Frisbee, obedience and trick training and fly ball...agility and herding to commence in the next couple months. Plus, my significant other and I work opposite schedules so she's alone a maximum of 4 hours a day. 

I'm going to be brutally honest here.
If you have 3 or more kids under the age of 10,
If you are extremely overweight and/or not athletic,
If you think having a "really smart dog" is going to be "easy"
a Border Collie is probably not the right dog for you.


----------



## upfromtheashes (Mar 10, 2008)

I got my first dog 4 years ago, a golden retriever puppy. For 35 years, I hadn't wanted anything to do with dogs because I had encountered so many in my life that were just downright irritating. They barked all the time, or jumped on you, or chewed up all your stuff, etc, etc. 

Well, with the qualities of the breed, and some training classes, I can say that Samson doesn't do a single thing on my lifelong list of concerns, and contributes nothing but positives to the family dynamic. I'd happily recommend a golden to almost anyone who I feel would be a good owner. (If I don't think they'd be a good owner, I wouldn't recommend any breed!)

My malamute is only 11 weeks old, and I'm sure we're in store for some new experiences with her, but thus far I love her to death.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Nope. I make sure to ramble off all of the absolutely terrible things Bella has done to me when someone tells me they want a Siberian Husky. (because she is a stunning example of things that people don't think dogs are capable of)


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

No. People stop me often to ask me what my dog is and where they can get one because he's fuzzy, social and great on leash. I make sure to explain to them how much work he is. Although, to be honest, I'm not sure how much of it is his breed and how much of it is because of his puppyhood traumas.


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a rottweiler who's a fantastic ambassador for the breed ... and I discourage almost everyone from getting one unless I KNOW they'd put as much time into the dog as I do. We don't need more misbehaving rottweilers in the world.


----------



## the flying molly (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here and finding alot of interesting threads. I have 3 Miniature Schnauzers, all female. We bought one puppy to have a "lap dog". We fell in love and went back to get the first a pal (actually it was we were competing for her attention). The breeder has been breeding only this breed for over 35 years & is a veterinarian. We couldn't decide between two pups and purchased both, which seemed crazy at the time. Now we can't imagine not having one of them. They are very loving little lap dogs in the evening when ready to settle down. They provide endless entertainment the rest of the time, with three distint personalities. There is never a mole or golpher in the yard. True to their breeding they will stand silently either listening, feeling viberation, or by scent (don't know which) sensing movement below the ground, then suddenly dig a small hole quick as a wink plucking the intruder from the ground tossing it high into the air. When the pest hits the ground the little schnauzer will stand guard over it waiting to see if it moves. If it does it is air born once again. When it is dead, it is deserted. Best mole trap we've ever purchased, we just replace the "divit" in the ground and the yard is the same. Highly trainable, house breaking was a snap- quickest we ever had & I expected it to be difficult due to having 3 at the same time.
By the time they were a year and a half I realized they each find their own way to communicate what they want. I have one that doesn't bark at all (unusual for a schnauzer). Chloe comes and hits your foot with hers to get your attention. She "SIGNS" what she wants (oh, she does have a voice and can bark, just doesn't). My husband would ask them if they wanted to go outside and toss his head to one side saying "well, let's go". Chloe picked it up...instead of just responding to it, like other dogs that learn hand signals- she began immitating his jesture. She now hits our foot to get us to look at her and tosses her head to one side "well, let's go", when she wants us to follow her. If she wants outside she then runs to the door and puts both front feet on it. If she wants us to open a bedroom door or refregerator etc., she goes there and puts her feet on that. If her water bowl is empty she carries it to you and tosses it at your feet. They all have very different traits that endear them to us. They are very clean (not shedding all over the house), easy to keep brushed (unless you fall for these people pushing their "super coat" fluff balls that DONT have the true schnauzer dual coat). If you get one please check out the breeders reputation and use a breeder that has been successfully breeding healthy dogs for several generations (at least). Asking your vet for a reference is a good idea. The 3 AKC recognized colors are: ALL BLACK (w/ just a bit of white on the chest only allowed), Black w/ silver these are black body & head w/ silver or white markings on all 4 lower legs, the muzzel-mustache & beard ONLY) and two such markings on the chest in the same spots Min Pins, Dobermans and the like have their two chest markings. the third is the SALT & PEPPER DOG. AKC DOES NOT RECOGNIZE WHITE, CHOCOLATE, LIVER, PARTI COLORS OR TOY SIZES the AKC standard states firmly that the miniature schnauzer should have good bone & muscle and have "no sign of toyishness" .THESE ARE PEOPLE CLAIMING THEIR DOGS ARE "RARE"....they are mis-bred (NOT BRED TO THE BREED STANDARD)...You may see two dogs out of the correct colors produce one of these odd colors. This is because the colors are back in their bloodlines, an off color pup in a litter should tell you the line isn't well bred. Some people will breed and produce anything for the almighty dollar. They'll cross breeds and call them "designer" and cross breeds to get "rare colors" and charge you a thousand dollars or two for your rare registered dog. I've seen some comments on quality of dogs based on which registry people choose. Even AKC (which seems to receive the most positivie support) states on their web site under "AKC Registration & Quality" that registration "in no way indicates the quality" of a dog "many people breed their dogs with no concern for qualitive demands (the standard for the breed)", "animals, while still purebred, can be of extremely low quality"...It is buyer beware with ALL BREEDS..DO your homework before obtaining a pet: get to know the standard for the breed, learn the medical problems to watch for w/ that breed, talk to a vet familiar with the breed, check out your breeder and their breeding record. If you like a brave watch dog in a small package, that is intelligent, loyal, smart as a whip you might want to research mini schnauzers......


----------



## the flying molly (Aug 24, 2011)

Read my own thread.....The black & silver and Salt & Pepper Mini Schnauzers also have white eye brows...and the black & silver have it under their tails too....sorry for omiting that.


----------



## Calmingapple (Jan 8, 2013)

I would actually like to hear your story. We got a Mini American Eskimo this past Christmas. We are first time dog owners but did tons and tons of homework. We are _over the moon in love_ with this breed. Our little girl is mellow, cuddly, and very disciplined (in part because we put in several hours training every day). I think it helped that we got her at 9 weeks and followed the NILF principle and lots of training but also lots of love. They are what you make them.

As a result, I have recommend this breed to a few people who have expressed wanting to use this same method of raising a dog.




Sendiulino said:


> I never recommend _any _breed to _anyone_. I will tell them the pros, cons, and a lengthy spiel on proper training, and I will simply let them decide for themselves. I will also tell them the story about myself being a first-time dog-owner (years ago) and choosing an Eskie, while entirely unprepared. It is not a pretty story


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't really even have a "my" breed lol. Jackson's either a horribly bred Yorkie, or a Silky Terrier. But, I mean, I have recommended Silky's to people before, that meet the requirements that maybe wouldn't have even heard of them before or thought of them. They're kind of the unknown breed of the toy dog world, yet I think a lot of people would really like them. The hair often turns people off, but if they're kept short, they're super easy in terms of grooming. They're not as popular as Yorkies, so health problems are kept at a minimum. But if someone is looking for a dog that is easily capable of doing any kind of dog sport, a small dog but not quite as fragile, a dog that loves to be with you all the time, needs a good bit of exercise but is okay to chill in the house when necessary, and can live on a farm or in an apartment. Their bark can be high pitched and annoying, and it's almost like having a permanent toddler living with you sometimes, LOL... but yeah, I think a lot of 'dog folk' would be really happy with Silky's if they gave them the chance.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow, old thread. 

Bostons? Not really, to be honest. A lot of people seem to be looking at them either because they're 'cute', or because of some really bizarrely common misconceptions about how lazy they are (yeah, right. as lazy as your average boxer). But between the common health issues, the energy level, and ...roughness of play and exuberance, just about the only person I would recommend them to would be someone who's into bully breeds (esp boxers) and is looking for a smaller dog.

Rat Terriers (which are far more 'my' breed than Bostons)? Yes, definitely. They're not nearly as intense as most terriers, are a decent size/range, tend to be extremely healthy, are reasonably biddable, are energetic without being crazy, and have great off switches. Because their history is as 'utilitarian' farm dogs, I don't think there's much you couldn't do with one, if you wanted to get into dog sports - flyball, scent work, agility, herding...they'll do it all if you want, and if you don't, or have the flu or are snowed in for a week, they'll sleep on the couch instead of eat it. They're also as wash and wear as they come. I honestly think that anyone who is a decent DOG owner in general would be just fine with a Rat Terrier. 

Mutts? Of course. My two in particular? Thud - probably, Kylie - NO.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Very old Thread...Oh well!

Australian Shepherds: Usually not, most people that come across us only get excited over the merle color, but even if not usually no. I like to explain how much of a nightmare they can be without exercise and how they really need lots of socialization when they are young to help them be okay around strangers when they are older.

Shelties: Since we got Luna, I've had a couple people really like them...I don't discourage or encourage really. I do explain that Luna is not really like a typical sheltie. She doesn't bark, she is very low energy and those interested in her color I also tell them that being a CHW is not something your always going to find....


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

With yorkies,no,I don´t.

ALOT of people I know who want a yorkie,just want one because they think you can brush & style their hair,put them bows,and you can carry them around in a tote etc.Yorkies are WAY more than just a pretty dog and they arent for everyone.
I have been stopped in the street so many times just to be asked where I got my dogs from,if they are "tea cups" (I hate that term),and I´ve been asked why I´m walking them!?? Little kids see them and say "muuuuuuuum..I want one of those!!" and the parents see a small dog and think "yeah,that doesnt look like a threat and they can play with it´s hair etc".In those cases,I try and steer people towwards other breeds or away fro getting a dog at all.

Yorkies *ARE* a beautiful and *fantastic* breed (considered to be one of the few hypoallergenic breeds,so people who usually have dog allergies can actually own these dogs),I have loved them for as long as I can remember,but they* can* be hard to work with (they´re stubborn),so they need lots of dedication and they´re NOT outside dogs..at all.I have known people to buy a yorkie based on it´s apearance and then leave it outside at night,and what happened in the winter? It died..Oh you didnt know yorkies had a fine single coat that doesnt really keep them warm?? UGH.Yorkies are lap dogs,they are *very* needy and they love nothing more than to be right there with their family or owner.They do not do well being left alone for long periods of time and they can easily suffer from seperation anxiety due to this.They are also a toy breed,so they are known prone to hypoglycemia as puppies,meaning you have to make sure they eat regularly.
So no,yorkies are not for everyone and I cannot stress that enough when people are buying a puppy for their KID or just based on what it looks like etc

Of course,they fit my personality perfectly,I will *always* own yorkies,and I know and adore the breed,but if someone thinks they are just cute little hair balls that are perfect because they arent the size of a rottie,then they need to do their research


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Hmmmm....not really. 

People don't usually know what a Wheaten is, and always say how beautiful and friendly and happy she is. She is an amazing dog, and I would get another Wheaten in a second (if I can forget about how evil and crazy she was a baby....haha just kidding) but they really are a breed for people who understand them (is is the case for many breeds). Like most terriers, they can be stubborn, feisty, and have unending energy. They need stimulation and they love their people so they don't like to be alone. She is fine when we are at work for the day, but when we are home, she never lets us leave her sight. 

I've seen lots of wheatens turned over to shelters or rescues because they "chewed things" or became nippy because their owners "pushed them around". 

They are great dogs for allergy sufferers - but I don't usually recommend the breed unless the person already knows something about them.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> Like most terriers, they can be stubborn, feisty, and have unending energy. They need stimulation and they love their people so they don't like to be alone. She is fine when we are at work for the day, but when we are home, she never lets us leave her sight.
> 
> I've seen lots of wheatens turned over to shelters or rescues because they "chewed things" or became nippy because their owners "pushed them around".
> 
> They are great dogs for allergy sufferers - but I don't usually recommend the breed unless the person already knows something about them.


Wheatens sound like big yorkshire terriers


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Gina_1978 said:


> Wheatens sound like big yorkshire terriers


I think they are very similar! Haha. Except she doesn't really like to cuddle because she gets warm. She would rather sit nearby us instead. I sometimes wish she would crawl onto my lap though


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> Hmmmm....not really.
> 
> People don't usually know what a Wheaten is, and always say how beautiful and friendly and happy she is. She is an amazing dog, and I would get another Wheaten in a second (if I can forget about how evil and crazy she was a baby....haha just kidding) but they really are a breed for people who understand them (is is the case for many breeds). Like most terriers, they can be stubborn, feisty, and have unending energy. They need stimulation and they love their people so they don't like to be alone. She is fine when we are at work for the day, but when we are home, she never lets us leave her sight.
> 
> ...


Sad thing is all this could be avoided if people just did real research and were honest with themselves!! 

I looked into Wheatens because my daughter went through a stage of dog hair making her sick, so i was doing research...anyways though i did a ton of research on the breed and then was honest with myself and knew...I can't handle a terrier lol. I would probably ruin it to be honesty like you mentioned. 

I think its good most people don't recommend there breed. I think several people couldhandle an Aussie but i don't really recommend it, mainly because I think many people overestimate their ability...I'm an active person so i can handle an active breed, but they fail to remember that they don't leave the couch during the winter months or that those active days really only include a 20 minute walk.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> Except she doesn't really like to cuddle because she gets warm. She would rather sit nearby us instead. I sometimes wish she would crawl onto my lap though


Maybe she doesnt like to cuddle because of her size? Big dogs dont tend to fit on peoples laps..not that they wouldent try! lol  I know mine can always be found here:









or here:









lol


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Not everyone I meet, but if people are looking for a: very low shedder, a dog that won't grow up big, loves being with people, good with animals, is obedient, trains well, a good guard dog, including other things a Coton is...than yes I will. I will also tell them the down sides to a Coton too, but they see how cute he is and well trained and normally they go off smiling.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

CptJack said:


> Wow, old thread.


But a good one.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Old but gold.

Mmmm, it depends on who I'm talking to. 

I'm more inclined to try and um... warn? I guess, people about huskies rather than recommend them. Most of the people that want them, want them for looks. They have no idea about the talking and the shedding, and the prey drive, and the energy, and the digging, and the climbing, and the roughness, and the diet, and the- okay well you get it. It can turn some people off, but so be it. If after you've been properly educated you no longer want that breed, then I count that as a good thing. Now you know and all involved have been spared. 
I may exaggerate at times, but if people still want to take it on, better to be pleasantly surprised than devastated, huh?

I don't mind recommending chihauhaus for someone, but I also make sure they go into it educated. Chihuahuas, unfortunately, are another breed that too often fall into the hands of people who want to treat them as a fashion statement than a dog. If you want an accessory, go get a purse.

I'd recommend Redbones all day long. Maybe I'm biased because I have never in my life had a bad experience with a Redbone, but... Low maintenance, intelligent, highly trainable, social, generally kind, loving, get along with other kids and pets, generally quiet, hardy, easy going dogs... yeah, they could work for a lot of people. If you're willing to teach them proper recall, to give them regularly exercise and keep them in a fenced yard, -or on a leash- I have no issue with recommending them to someone. 

It all comes down to what someone is looking for in a dog. I would recommend a husky for someone who is active and likes a challenge, who doesn't mind destruction and having a dog that is cleverer than them.
I would recommend a chihauhua for someone a little more laid back, who wants to get away with the basic 45-minute to an hour a day exercise, who just wants a cuddly buddy.
I would recommend a redbone for the active owner/family who want a social, people and animal inclined dog that they can basically do just about anything with. 
But those three breeds likely wouldn't mesh well within the same home.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes.... I recommend (standard) Eskies to anyone looking for a friendly, biddable, trainable, small-to-medium dog with a moderate amount of energy, especially if they are looking for a family dog. I try not to recommend them to people who don't want a lot of grooming, shedding, or alert barking.

ETA: I was just thinking about it; Snowball matches the breed standard quite well from a temperament standpoint, but we always get comments about how nice he is compared to other American Eskimos (from all of the vet staff, and the staff at the groomers). But on the other hand, I've met all of the Eskies that have come through the shelter in the past 9 months, and all of the standard-sized ones were real sweethearts; the minis seem to be less tolerant, in general.


----------



## StitchWitch (Feb 28, 2013)

I think the general consensus is that every dog & breed needs regular exercise; probably one of the leading causes of surrenders, no one thinks about the time commitment to outside time. My first dog (but not my parent's first dog) was a rescue Greyhound, who aside from her 90% couch potato time, really benefited from her occasional off-leash gallop around the property (ill-advised, not exactly fenced) and 3 walks a day.

I'm hoping it's just a puppy thing, but my new dog is (well we think he is) a mostly Shih Tzu breed that's extremely active for few hours then snoozes for another 5. I take him out usually for one 30 minute (or more) run around the unused 9th grade campus although sometimes he's a little terror and it takes two runs not counting his outside short potty walks. 

Any opinions on what mix would give a Shih Tzu bow-legged legs and a tiny underbite that only makes him seriously adorable? I thought pug, mom thought bulldog.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

StitchWitch said:


> Any opinions on what mix would give a Shih Tzu bow-legged legs and a tiny underbite that only makes him seriously adorable? I thought pug, mom thought bulldog.


I have NO idea what you call them in English,but it could be a Pekinés (someone please let me know what they´re called in English)..here´s the pic anyway:









Face closeup:








They have short bow-legs and an underbite (their tounge curls up over their nose when they pant),also big eyes just like the pug.They are an ABUNDANT breed here,so we see them ALOT.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Shih-tzu's themselves are brachy (smooshed nose) breeds. Bowed legs can also crop up in them, as they're longer than tall. I'd assume from his coat shih/something short haired or wire haired. 

Which is absolutely no help, I know, but there you go.

(Also, yes, Gina - Peke! Agreed that could well be it. Can not remember how to spell it properly though. )


----------



## StitchWitch (Feb 28, 2013)

Gina_1978 said:


> I have NO idea what you call them in English,but it could be a Pekinés (someone please let me know what they´re called in English)..here´s the pic anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, you can't tell with the fur left long. We just extend the spelling a little more to Pekingese. Maybe he was crossed with one then.



CptJack said:


> Shih-tzu's themselves are brachy (smooshed nose) breeds. Bowed legs can also crop up in them, as they're longer than tall. I'd assume from his coat shih/something short haired or wire haired.
> 
> Which is absolutely no help, I know, but there you go.
> 
> (Also, yes, Gina - Peke! Agreed that could well be it. Can not remember how to spell it properly though. )


Possibly, I don't know much about Shih Tzus. I have a friend who's mother breeds them and she's the one who told me what he most likely was. His fur is soft, but kind of coarse (wirey?).


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

missPenny said:


> They are not meant to be couch potatoes like most people think...which is why most that i personally see, are overweight. They can be a very 'rude' breed, especially when playing, so training is definitely important. There's nothing more annoying then an untrained, un-exercised, bored rowdy Boston V__V And if you don't like farts that can clear a room, then it's definitely not a breed you'd want lol


Oh, the gas. My god, the gas.

I don't understand this couch potato thing going around with Bostons. There are dog breed information sites that call them 'moderate' energy, but I've yet to meet or hear of one who isn't a freaking cracker jack. Lots and lots of people on the Boston Forum I lurk on with 'OMG WHY IS MY PUPPY THIS HYPER? When will he get lazy!' type frustrations. Makes me facepalm and really sad. 

And I do agree about the health issues. Bug was just the result of a BYB and I don't think there's a genetic issue that she doesn't have. Which is kind of burning me out on the breed for the moment, but my head will eventually get screwed on right about it again.


----------



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

I wouldn't really recommend my am staff mix as a good breed. I think they are amazing but they are somewhat prone to dog aggression, need tons of exercise and do well with having a job, but are amazingly loving dogs. Terror, the jack rat terrier, is an awesome dog as log as you are okay with a VERY hyper dog. He also does well with a LOT of exercise and would do great with a job or at least plenty of play time, he tends to be more people oriented than dog. Baby Girl, the beagle/basset is very sweet but can be moody with kids in her face and is scared of strange men sometimes. She likes walks but doesn't generally need a ton of exercise. She also doesnt always listen well, if she focuses on something you can talk until you are blue in thw face but its not going o so anything, i have to go up to her and basically herd her back inside lol. I would probably recommend her over the other two, but she is a mix breed so even if you get the same exact mix you probably aren't going to end up with the same personality as hers.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

StitchWitch said:


> Possibly, I don't know much about Shih Tzus. I have a friend who's mother breeds them and she's the one who told me what he most likely was. His fur is soft, but kind of coarse (wirey?).


http://www.dolforums.com.au/topic/154247-what-is-a-brachy-breed/

Bowed legs are possibly not the bowed legs, but I've run into a lot of fairly extreme faced shih's. 

That said, the fur tends to go sort of wire haired when you cross a lot of the really long haired breeds with a short one (look at yorkie/chi mixes as an example), but it ALSO could come from an actual wirehaired terrier. Really hard to tell sometimes, especially when they're young. He is, however, seriously the cutest puppy EVER.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I saw one website that recommended 5 minutes of exercise for papillons. I was like.... O_O. No wonder more than half the complaints I see about the breed from newbies is that their dog is hyper. Summer is 9 and pretty moderate in energy and even she gets annoying if she doesn't get in a few GOOD hikes a week.

I see it all the time. Same website telling me that shelties are super high energy and need lots of exercise and work then turn around and say papillons need 5 minutes. Or at max 'up to 30 minutes'. As someone that has owned quite a few of both breeds... the energy level is similar. Yeah your pap can probably survive on very little but you will be infinitely happier giving them more.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> I saw one website that recommended 5 minutes of exercise for papillons. I was like.... O_O. No wonder more than half the complaints I see about the breed from newbies is that their dog is hyper. Summer is 9 and pretty moderate in energy and even she gets annoying if she doesn't get in a few GOOD hikes a week.
> 
> I see it all the time. Same website telling me that shelties are super high energy and need lots of exercise and work then turn around and say papillons need 5 minutes. Or at max 'up to 30 minutes'. As someone that has owned quite a few of both breeds... the energy level is similar. Yeah your pap can probably survive on very little but you will be infinitely happier giving them more.


That kind of thing makes me nuts. I don't love people trying to warn people off their breed when they over exaggerate everything to the point of impossibility and unbelievability, but I get it. The 'lazy breed who needs very little to no exercise' when it's so blatantly wrong kills me. You can't even say 'you should have done research' ; they did! Their research was just WRONG AS HECK. The neighbor who has helped do some of our home renovations had only seen Bug toodling to and from the car and he's a big time bracy breed lover (pugs, though he doesn't own one now) and thought he might want a Boston, someday. He was in the house with her for about three days and his mind changed. When he found out she was six it changed even faster. I think her shoving a tug rope down his pants while he was working on plumbing might have helped that....

And off topic, it's probably a bit weird because you have your paps and you'd think I'd be latching onto them as a breed, but most of your talk sends me back to thinking I should add shelties to my short list for Next Dog. Like a decade from now. When the short list will be as long as my arm.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think it's hard sometimes to really narrow it down when you've only had one dog of the breed. If someone only had owned Rose their experience with papillons would be 100% different than if someone had only owned Mia. Person 1 would be telling you that papillons love laying around on pillows and are very soft, quiet dogs, person 2 would be telling you that they're loud mouths that don't ever calm down. How much is breed, how much is line, and how much is just the individual?

Shelties are great dogs. I always go back and forth on whether I want another or not. I really love the sports bred shelties around here.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> I saw one website that recommended 5 minutes of exercise for papillons. I was like.... O_O. No wonder more than half the complaints I see about the breed from newbies is that their dog is hyper. Summer is 9 and pretty moderate in energy and even she gets annoying if she doesn't get in a few GOOD hikes a week.
> 
> I see it all the time. Same website telling me that shelties are super high energy and need lots of exercise and work then turn around and say papillons need 5 minutes. Or at max 'up to 30 minutes'. As someone that has owned quite a few of both breeds... the energy level is similar. Yeah your pap can probably survive on very little but you will be infinitely happier giving them more.


Five... minutes? What? I just... I can't even comprehend any dog that is satisfied with 5 minutes of exercise. Hell, even my mice spent a few hours a day on their wheel.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Trying to imagine giving Mia 5 minutes a day and my head feels like exploding. Even giving her 'up to 30 minutes' at 4 years old and I can tell you you will regret it.


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah...I can't imagine any dog would be okay with 5 minutes of exercise. A DAY? That can't be right...in my experience with Paps they're basically just miniature versions of Border Collies. lol I shudder at the thought of trying to get away with exercising either of our dogs for 5 minutes. Bah. Even 30 minutes isn't NEARLY enough.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Most people around this area do nothing with their dogs. They want a low-med energy cuddler that will be up for a walk, maybe twice a month, that'll play gently with their kids and be happy to hang out in the backyard or the house when its people are busy.

Gypsy is a very high energy busybody that is easily overstimulated. Even with heavy daily exercise, she's ready to go at a pin drop. Without sufficient exercise, she harasses people to play with her. She wants to be around you but doesn't want to be touched, except by her besties on occasion. Ignore her for long, and she will get into trouble.

Not every BC or Aussie is like her, but I think, in general, her breed mix is totally wrong for most people who are interested in her.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

melundie said:


> Yeah...I can't imagine any dog would be okay with 5 minutes of exercise. A DAY? That can't be right...in my experience with Paps they're basically just miniature versions of Border Collies. lol I shudder at the thought of trying to get away with exercising either of our dogs for 5 minutes. Bah. Even 30 minutes isn't NEARLY enough.


Seriously, 5 minutes? That's... What, throwing the ball 5 times or jogging halfway around the block or something? That's insane. My dogs exercise more than that going out to pee and walking up and down the stairs.


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Most people around this area do nothing with their dogs. They want a low-med energy cuddler that will be up for a walk, maybe twice a month, that'll play gently with their kids and be happy to hang out in the backyard or the house when its people are busy.
> 
> Gypsy is a very high energy busybody that is easily overstimulated. Even with heavy daily exercise, she's ready to go at a pin drop. Without sufficient exercise, she harasses people to play with her. She wants to be around you but doesn't want to be touched, except by her besties on occasion. Ignore her for long, and she will get into trouble.
> 
> Not every BC or Aussie is like her, but I think, in general, her breed mix is totally wrong for most people who are interested in her.


Colby is EXACTLY like this. She's 2 and we just started being able to leave toys in the house and even then certain togs have to be put away because she can't possibly relax when all the toys are out. I honestly think they talk to her. "Feeetch.... plaaaaaayyyyyy with ussssss." Ace is pretty much the opposite. He's totally happy to gently roll around with his toys (my old pink slipper is his favorite) or just chew a bone. He never demands to be played with the way Colby does. You're right in that not every BC or Aussie is like Gypsy or Colby, but in my experience, Ace's level of zen is extremely uncommon for any herding breed.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I wish I could remember which website that was. It was one of those all breed websites that I am SURE a lot of regular pet owners use for research. On the sheltie page 'They need all this exercise!' The papillon page literally said 5 minutes. Blew my mind.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I have Cavaliers. I would recommend them only if one has knowledge of the health issues the breed can have and because of those some don't have the higher life expectancy of other small/toy breed dogs. They do shed. They are considered a "natural breed" that doesn't need alot of grooming, just good brushing....but, I do groom mine. I cut their ears and feet "slippers" and I trim the fur a little all over. They can also be considered a brachy breed. They are velcro dogs and can have some separation anxiety. They are easily trained, happy little dogs that usually get along with everyone and everything, devoted and even tempered. They don't bark much at all. They need exercise just like any dog (not as a Border Collie, though, lol). They are my heart breed and I will aways have one.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

melundie said:


> Colby is EXACTLY like this. She's 2 and we just started being able to leave toys in the house and even then certain togs have to be put away because she can't possibly relax when all the toys are out. I honestly think they talk to her. "Feeetch.... plaaaaaayyyyyy with ussssss." Ace is pretty much the opposite. He's totally happy to gently roll around with his toys (my old pink slipper is his favorite) or just chew a bone. He never demands to be played with the way Colby does. You're right in that not every BC or Aussie is like Gypsy or Colby, but in my experience, Ace's level of zen is extremely uncommon for any herding breed.


Mia is demanding like that. She's almost 4 now and will still throw tennis balls at your face all the day long if you let her. After a half a day of no exercise she starts whining and pacing. The few times we've skipped a day or two, she's redirecting onto things like crazy and is super pent up and frustrated. She goes from asleep to screeching around the house at warp speed at the drop of a hat. If she thinks there's a chance I'm doing something (like I dunno, I shift my weight or close the computer) she's up and in my face. 

I don't see this changing much as she gets older but who knows. As a pup she was even worse, she's mellowed a lot in the past year. Well... for her.

She can SURVIVE with very little exercise but she is not pleasant to live with.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd recommend Welshies to a decent number of people. Obviously they're not for everyone, as a fairly high energy gun dog breed, but for anyone who is considering an English springer or a brittany or another type of gun dog I think they'd be great. I was drawn to them because they're less intense and lower energy than a lot of the similar breeds, but they're often overlooked, so I tend to recommend them so people will consider them. I think they can also make great family dogs, similar to goldens or labs (though typically less friendly with strangers), and if someone can handle one of those, I think they can handle a Welshie. Of course I wouldn't recommend them to someone looking for a small couch potato dog, but at least in my area most people seem to be looking for medium to large and medium to high energy breeds (like labs, GSDs, pitties, etc) and I think Welshies would work for them.

I grew up with mini schnauzers and I'd recommend those as well. Terriers aren't for everyone, and they can be stubborn and not great with other dogs (IME). They also aren't great with small kids. The ones we had were all fairly low energy though, and great around the house, so I think they could fit into a lot of homes.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> I wish I could remember which website that was. It was one of those all breed websites that I am SURE a lot of regular pet owners use for research. On the sheltie page 'They need all this exercise!' The papillon page literally said 5 minutes. Blew my mind.


http://dogtime.com/dog-breeds/boston-terrier

This is the site that says:



> The Boston Terrier is a lively dog, but he doesn't have excessive exercise requirements. *He's relatively inactive indoors *and well suited for apartment dwellers or those who don't have a yard.


Yeah, no.

Looks like they got close to right with paps though, at least with 2-3 30 minute walks a day. Maybe not right, but at least reasonable.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

> Colby is EXACTLY like this. She's 2 and we just started being able to leave toys in the house and even then certain togs have to be put away because she can't possibly relax when all the toys are out. I honestly think they talk to her. "Feeetch.... plaaaaaayyyyyy with ussssss." Ace is pretty much the opposite. He's totally happy to gently roll around with his toys (my old pink slipper is his favorite) or just chew a bone. He never demands to be played with the way Colby does. You're right in that not every BC or Aussie is like Gypsy or Colby, but in my experience, Ace's level of zen is extremely uncommon for any herding breed.


Haha! Yes!

We still have to put away all vaguely round toys when guests come over. Guests are too polite to ignore her, and she happily takes advantage. She'll bring them every ball in the house, moving the balls closer and closer if a throw isn't instant. She's not as pushy with ropes and stuffies, and she's gotten better with family. Assuming proper exercise, of course. She's a nutcase without exercise.

You got lucky with Ace! LOL.


----------



## katbou (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a Brittany and get asked a lot how I like him. Answer is always the same, I love him, but can't recommend the breed, YET. He is a little over 1 year old and I believe that by this time next year my answer will change because he just keeps getting better.


----------



## jnite (Jan 18, 2009)

Nooooo, I have a min pin and nooo.... I always tell people that they have a bad reputation for a reason, if you can't be consistent and keep on top of them, they are the horrible, yappy little dogs that people accuse them of.... but if they get lots of exercise and you are VERY consistent they can be wonderful little dogs.


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

Generally no.

I have a Husky, Husky/GSD, and a Border Collie mix. Out of all the people who've ever asked me to recommend them a dog, not one of them has wanted to put the time or effort into their care. "I'll let them out in the yard during the day, they can stay in the garage at night!" Is not good enough for a breed that needs to run and be mentally stimulated like mine do.


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

The other day I took Colby to PetSmart with me to pick up a few things. She was the absolute perfect dog. I was so proud of her. No pulling me around, no barking, nothing. She just walked calmly on her leash and seemed happy to be hanging out with me (without Ace). 

I ran into an older man--probably in his 60's--while we were walking out the door and he said, in very broken English (this is only important because it's the main reason I didn't stop and try to educate him about the breed, like I usually do), "Ohhh, it's a Border Collie?" and I said, "Yup!"

Him: "They're really hard to find...where did you get that one?"
Me: "Oh, we got her from a breeder."
Him: "They're very smart? Right? Where did you get?"
Me: "Maryland"
Him: "What one?"
Me: "Sorry....I uh, I don't remember. I've gotta run."

For the record, I know exactly where we got Colby. 

I absolutely judged this guy on his appearance. I know this probably seems horrible to many of you, but I'm human. Not to mention pretty protective of the breed, and dogs in general. I made the assumption, whether right or wrong, that an elderly person probably can't meet the physical needs of a BC, much less a BC puppy/adolescent. I don't claim to be the perfect dog owner and honestly there are days when I feel guilty that my dogs only get 3-4 hours of exercise a day.

I almost never recommend "my breed" to other people, especially when the only thing said person seems to know about BCs is how smart they are. "And easy to train!" INDEED.

I figured that giving him "Maryland" was enough and that if he truly wanted a BC he could do a little research on breeders in the state and (hopefully!) learn a little more about them. Colby's breeder actually isn't currently breeding. I should have just told him this, but I panicked! Ace's breeder has such an intense and thorough screening process that she probably would have weeded the guy out.


----------



## AkCrimson (Oct 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Trying to imagine giving Mia 5 minutes a day and my head feels like exploding. Even giving her 'up to 30 minutes' at 4 years old and I can tell you you will regret it.


I simply CANNOT imagine how annoying and troublesome Havoc would be if he only got 5 minutes a day. HE'D probably explode. If someone expressed interest in Havoc, I tell them that his breed needs TONS of exercise or they are very naughty. I do agree with the Papillion description of "mountain goats" because I've found Havoc on counters, tables, shelves, etc. I also tell everyone he is part ferret =)

I'm sure this has been mentioned, but it depends on who is asking. I usually tell people in general they need to think really hard about getting a dog, period. I have lots of friends who I've told NOT to get a dog at all. But if they seem competent enough to be a dog person, I'd recommend a Yorkie to almost anyone. Even people who don't like little dogs like my Yorkie, because he's well trained and well socialized (usually people who don't like them have met spoiled Yorkies). He's definitely adaptable. He can run for miles and miles every day, or be perfectly content to play and wrestle with his toys in the house with no walks. They are very easy to please. 

I also agree that it greatly depends on the individual dog.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

More often than not....I don't recommend Rottweilers. My comment to anyone who says they have always wanted a Rottweiler is "they are not the breed for everyone." For people with successful past working breed experience, I give them my blessing for . If someone is looking for a dog for performance, I will sign the praises of the rottweiler from the mountain tops. LOL

If someone is looking for strictly a pet rottweiler, I will usually tell them to get one from a reputable rescue who temperament tests and fosters their dogs in volunteer's homes. Rottweiler rescues take in softer, lower drive dogs (for the most part) that average dog owners can be successful with. Rottweilers can be a lot of dog for most people. Couple that with being free thinkers, problem solvers and highly intelligent..."most people" get way in over their heads with a rottweiler with correct temperament and correct drive.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

melundie said:


> I absolutely judged this guy on his appearance. I know this probably seems horrible to many of you, but I'm human. Not to mention pretty protective of the breed, and dogs in general. I made the assumption, whether right or wrong, that an elderly person probably can't meet the physical needs of a BC, much less a BC puppy/adolescent. I don't claim to be the perfect dog owner and honestly there are days when I feel guilty that my dogs only get 3-4 hours of exercise a day.


Most of the people I know with BCs are older. I've talked a lot sheep triallers and that is an aging population. Most sheep folk are not young. 

Around here, the BC agility folk are a good mix but I would bet most are upper 50s- late 70s. There is a delightful older lady (probably almost 80) that runs a red and white dog here. The dog is a spitfire. One of the fastest dogs I've ever seen run. That lady runs her well and the dog is a delight off the field too. She's a very responsive, very kind dog. She has drive pouring out all over but knows when to use it. They should be energetic dogs, driven, with a lot of stamina. They shouldn't be insane. 

So yes, most BC folk I know are older. A lot are overweight too. A lot aren't and there are certainly a few very young, fit handlers with them. But you can't generalize. 

I've also known handicapped people that handle high drive dogs. There was a lady at nationals running a very fast sheltie who was on crutches and only had one leg. My point is you can't judge someone by appearance to know if they can handle a certain breed of dog.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Well I try (with reservations-- I tell about the cons)... to reccommend Giant schnauzers...... no one seems to take me up on it though-- I was alarmed to hear recently that their AKC registrations dropped to 94 in 2011 and still dropping!!!!
I know one of the big breeders (with lotsa criticsims to be sure for being a show -mill etc)....who is also my dogs breeder... has cut back drastically and is winding down (she is in her mid 90's now).... but she def did alot to promote her breed and I worry what the future will hold for the giant schnauzer in the US..... I know they are not suited for many homes.... but alot of people DO have that capacity, not that I want to see a ton in rescue like for the GSD.... Still....My dog is loyal and devoted, shes like my shadow. Terrible teens, and protective to a fault (well almost) , hard working and needing outlets and play and stimulation... with little ball drive and not birdy at all.... Yes... I think she is a Fine Dog!!!! Sorry now I am rambling....


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I love APBT's ,and all other bully breeds, but i rarely recommend these dogs to anyone, their are enough bad examples of bully breed owners. People who would like to believe bully breeds fart rainbows, as well as people who want the dog for the image. I would only recommend these dogs to someone who i think can handle them, who are willing to accept the extra responsibilities when it comes to these dogs,Someone who is willing to learn their history, and will manage them accordingly. Not someone who thinks these dogs are magical babies who could never ever do anything wrong


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I probably wouldn't, but mainly because not everyone wants a great big dog. They come with big bills to match their big hearts. I also would hope that people wouldn't go out of their way to make a mix like Sam is. 

Sam is already shaping up to be a great dog and, if I saw another St. Bernard/GSD mix looking for a home down the road, I might well want one, but I think it takes a certain personality to enjoy a really big dog.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Adjecyca1 said:


> I love APBT's ,and all other bully breeds, but i rarely recommend these dogs to anyone, their are enough bad examples of bully breed owners. People who would like to believe bully breeds fart rainbows, as well as people who want the dog for the image. I would only recommend these dogs to someone who i think can handle them, who are willing to accept the extra responsibilities when it comes to these dogs,Someone who is willing to learn their history, and will manage them accordingly. Not someone who thinks these dogs are magical babies who could never ever do anything wrong


Exactly...I feel this exact way with the Rottweiler. There are plenty of people out there who also expect their Rottweiler to fart rainbows and sneeze glitter out of their nose.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I know I answered this thread once, but coming back to it after a couple of months and thinking/living with the dogs some more -

Yeah, I'd still recommend a Rat Terrier to just about anyone who was even a decent dog owner. If they wanted a dog to hunt, do dog sports with, etc. all the better, but not necessary. They're solidly good, moderate dogs who will do whatever you want them to but will turn off and chill for as long as it takes. The more of them I'm around, the more solid my opinion is that they're just good all around dogs, who will work as a hunting companion, a FAST, enthusiastic sport dog, or just a companion for someone who is a 'weekend warrior', or generally only kind of active, maybe, sometimes. It's possible that something I see over the next several months and working with many more of them will change my mind, but I'd be kind of surprised at this point. 

Bostons I'm kind of reassessing my views on. I wouldn't recommend them to everyone, but I would certainly recommend them to a bully breed lover who can't have one because of BSL or size or insurance constraints. They're a lot of dog in a small package, and they're absolutely crackers, but there's nothing WRONG with them, either. The problem is most small dog lovers want a low energy dog and Bostons aren't THAT.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

CptJack said:


> I know I answered this thread once, but coming back to it after a couple of months and thinking/living with the dogs some more -
> 
> Yeah, I'd still recommend a Rat Terrier to just about anyone who was even a decent dog owner. If they wanted a dog to hunt, do dog sports with, etc. all the better, but not necessary. They're solidly good, moderate dogs who will do whatever you want them to but will turn off and chill for as long as it takes. The more of them I'm around, the more solid my opinion is that they're just good all around dogs, who will work as a hunting companion, a FAST, enthusiastic sport dog, or just a companion for someone who is a 'weekend warrior', or generally only kind of active, maybe, sometimes. It's possible that something I see over the next several months and working with many more of them will change my mind, but I'd be kind of surprised at this point.
> 
> Bostons I'm kind of reassessing my views on. I wouldn't recommend them to everyone, but I would certainly recommend them to a bully breed lover who can't have one because of BSL or size or insurance constraints. They're a lot of dog in a small package, and they're absolutely crackers, but there's nothing WRONG with them, either. The problem is most small dog lovers want a low energy dog and Bostons aren't THAT.


One thing to keep in mind with rat terriers is that they may not be the most terrier terrier but they're still terriers. Some people (me) do not like/do well with the terrier type temperament. My grandma always tried to give me her rat terrier. I just kept having to tell her no because it would've been a bad fit.

Lauren + terrier= bad combo. I found that out very well with my terrier foster.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> One thing to keep in mind with rat terriers is that they may not be the most terrier terrier but they're still terriers. Some people (me) do not like/do well with the terrier type temperament. My grandma always tried to give me her rat terrier. I just kept having to tell her no because it would've been a bad fit.
> 
> Lauren + terrier= bad combo. I found that out very well with my terrier foster.


Yeah, for sure. The thing is, though, their temperament actually reminds me more of... hounds (scent or sight, more sight), actually, only with biddability. which makes sense, since there's nearly as much whippet and IG in the breed development as there are actual terriers, plus a dash of beagle, and they're not an old breed. I think it may be the energy level/off switch and WAY they're stubborn. I in no way think they're perfect for everyone, but they're not hard dogs to own, either (Unless you're REALLY into rodents as pets). It's more that 'indefinable fit' that's there or not. It wouldn't be hard for someone not to want one/enjoy it, but it WOULD be hard to be in over your head with one, barring someone who just shouldn't have a dog.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

CptJack said:


> Yeah, for sure. The thing is, though, their temperament actually reminds me more of... hounds (scent or sight, more sight), actually, only with biddability. which makes sense, since there's as much whippet and IG in the breed as there are actual terriers, plus a dash of beagle, and they're not an old breed. I think it may be the energy level/off switch and WAY they're stubborn. I in no way think they're perfect for everyone, but they're not hard dogs to own, either. It's more that 'indefinable fit' that's there or not. It wouldn't be hard for someone not to want one/enjoy it, but it WOULD be in over your head with one.


It is funny, I think my terrier foster was something along the lines of yorkie, jrt, and beagle. She had a very houndy build, imo. Oh... was that a bad fit. I realized that I take a ton of my dogs' biddability for granted. Papillons and herders spoil you that way. 

All that said, if I had not been living with family at the time, I would still have her today. She would've been fun to train in sports but it would have been different. I am used to dogs that hang on my every word and think the world revolves around me.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> It is funny, I think my terrier foster was something along the lines of yorkie, jrt, and beagle. She had a very houndy build, imo. Oh... was that a bad fit. I realized that I take a ton of my dogs' biddability for granted. Papillons and herders spoil you that way.
> 
> All that said, if I had not been living with family at the time, I would still have her today. She would've been fun to train in sports but it would have been different. I am used to dogs that hang on my every word and think the world revolves around me.


Yeah, the RT I've been exposed to straddle that line. They'll do it, do it well, do it ENTHUSIASTICALLY and with vigor, but at the same time there's... sort of a line. The stubbornness is in there, but it's much more passive than I associate with terriers. They won't blow you off and they'll perform if you don't have food (and I am talking from knowing a limited number of dogs, here). But you better make it FUN and stay happy!happy!happy! Or they'll plop on their butt and stare, and just passively refuse to move or do ANYTHING. They've all been kind of... soft dogs, over all. Not Jack broken from it, but soft/sensitive and kind of stubborn.

But, well, one breeder for about 85% of them, so that makes sense.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

While I'm not a pit bull owner, I foster many of them... and my answer is yes/no lol. They're very versatile, loving dogs.. but because of the reputation I find they need a special home that is willing to work extra hard to make the dogs very well behaved, and they need "thick skin" to deal with the stupid people who don't like the breed.

As for poms/chis (since my dog is a pom-chi mix)... I think Meeko would be very good for most people, as long as they are active and good humored. If you're not a humorous person, then you will probably find Meeko very annoying lol!


----------



## BlueDiamond (Mar 18, 2013)

Maybe not a 1st time dog owner, but id definately recommend someone to rescue a pit mix from a shelter


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Nope... not at all unless...

They have the money for that perfect care...
That room for the freedom to roam...
And plus the time to bond & play with.

Actually that goes for all dogs ideally then maybe there will not be needs for rescues or shelters anymore if all dog owners do the right thing for their dog till the very end.

(Ode to Timothy the city dog)
Roam roam Roman to thy heart's content.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

hueyeats said:


> Nope... not at all unless...
> 
> They have the money for that perfect care...
> That room for the freedom to roam...
> ...


Actually Hueyeats, its def more than Money that makes for good care. I am impressed with how you handle Roman (as he is a house dog that you take out for supervised roaming right-- he is not just loose on property somewhere like many many GPs here)-- you feed him and cook for him and massage him... and he is lucky that he can roam, with you...
I am very very curious in the GP's there are so many advertised up here, in a few years may acquire one-- will love to see how Roman turns out.... Our dogs live with other dogs though and it doesnt sound like the GP is necessarily good for that.... But they are gorgeous fluffy dogs that are good watch dogs (I think most are?)....which I like....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BernerMax said:


> Actually Hueyeats, its def more than Money that makes for good care. I am impressed with how you handle Roman (as he is a house dog that you take out for supervised roaming right-- he is not just loose on property somewhere like many many GPs here)-- you feed him and cook for him and massage him... and he is lucky that he can roam, with you...
> I am very very curious in the GP's there are so many advertised up here, in a few years may acquire one-- will love to see how Roman turns out.... Our dogs live with other dogs though and it doesnt sound like the GP is necessarily good for that.... But they are gorgeous fluffy dogs that are good watch dogs (I think most are?)....which I like....


Pyrs can be awesome with other dogs (if separated for meal times), but they are never going to be good with STRANGE dogs and most are varying degrees of food aggressive. It's not particularly hard to manage, but they're not a dog I'd expect to take to a dog park.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Pyrs can be awesome with other dogs (if separated for meal times), but they are never going to be good with STRANGE dogs and most are varying degrees of food aggressive. It's not particularly hard to manage, but they're not a dog I'd expect to take to a dog park.


THanx CptJack-- that is good to know (and it is only the velcro Giant Schnauzer that comes into town with me and goes to the Dog park, dont worry-- actually I am super anxious I had to leave her behind this weekend and can only hope shes still there when I get back Monday...)....
So many cute fluffy puppies-- 3 more ads on CL-- and only like a couple hundred bucks each.... Not for now, but maybe someday in the future...


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

BernerMax said:


> Actually Hueyeats, its def more than Money that makes for good care. I am impressed with how you handle Roman (as he is a house dog that you take out for supervised roaming right-- he is not just loose on property somewhere like many many GPs here)-- you feed him and cook for him and massage him... and he is lucky that he can roam, with you...
> I am very very curious in the GP's there are so many advertised up here, in a few years may acquire one-- will love to see how Roman turns out.... Our dogs live with other dogs though and it doesnt sound like the GP is necessarily good for that.... But they are gorgeous fluffy dogs that are good watch dogs (I think most are?)....which I like....


Thanks BernerMax...

My MIL also just recently saw an ad to give away a Pyr... 1 year old for "free"!!!
And I am sure in TX, AZ, SC etc... you'll see alot more "giveaways" or even craiglist for cheap.
I also saw one that the wife of the dog owner secretly trying to give it for free or threathen will go to pound (age teenage years)... Yikes!!!
It is very heartwrenching to read on all these "give-ups", dog dumping actions.

I am a realist... I do believe money can buy most anything for dogs and people.

I do read how many people on craiglists have been foreclosed upon and cannot find a place to take their dogs with them...
Especially rentals... for a dog as big as Roman, not many apartment complexes, section 8s (that is when owners are distraught) take them.
If not that distraught... not many landlords will let their property be rented to such a big possible destructive dog (big mouth, quick work at tearing up drywalls, carpets etc... Roman ate carpets so I would know).
So yah... one would need money for food, vet bills, secured shelters, before & after care... same with humans same with dogs.
Even if welfare money from the government (we are paying with tax dollars supporting the boston terrorists is on welfare and drives mercedes, $100 shoes, free college etc.)... still money.

If Roman eats even a 12X12 sq foot of carpets... per room will cost hundreds to replace... if the carpet runs most the whole house... thousands. If you don't own the property yourself... one would probably end up having to pay the landlord with security deposits. 

And unsupervised accidents do happen and in a heartbeat... not many have the luxury of time to be glued to a dog at all times. Even most all dogs are escape artists... they chewed through crates then proceed to house destruction if they are neglected (with owners spending too much time away working etc.)... unfortunate facts... hence time is sometimes money too (work to buy the dog, work to feed the dog, work to accumulate vacation time etc.... that is how most americans working life is... that applies to hubby with a normal 40hr workweek... then there are people who does OT or 2-3 jobs to pay the bills??? They love their house, they love their family & life, they love their pets... but such is many's reality.)

Pyrs aren't easy breeds... and you know I am all for no negative reinforcement... Roman is quite a spoiled house dog, sensitive to any harsh corrections I will admit... so please don't flip me on the "bad D" thing on the links... just breed reality from breeders & past / present owners:
http://www.greatpyr.com/great_pyrenees_training.php

Breedtraits:
Good and bad
http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/greatpyrenees.html
http://www.gpcgc.org/pyrforme.htm

There are the great stories too to understand a Pyr:
http://www.great-pyrenees-club-of-southern-ontario.com/Great-Pyr-and-Bear.html
http://www.great-pyrenees-club-of-southern-ontario.com/Great-Pyrenees-Stories.html

Sad abused stories:
http://www.nationalpyr.org/neediest-cases
Saw one about Ella (I think) and her mom... starving 30+lb Pyrs and under who ate up the males (father & sons) to survive but can't find the link... 

Great Pyrs are adorable when little... many Pyrs gets given up during their worse years (teenage)...
I know this going in with Roman... so I have the understanding even if he were to chew up the whole house (bracing myself... but material goods can be replaced, he can't)... we'll still keep him no problem.... but that will definitely takes money don't you think???

So yah... will be keeping up with Roman's photos... and reporting back how he does in the future too.
He will be mine & hubby's concentrated one and only dog though...

=============
CptJack... 

can't answer how Roman will be around other dogs with food aggression... but I can say he have none with us the family. This boy also only growls for play... not any pre-bite precusor scary growls... he rarely even barks (not that he is not allowed to... no neighbours around to complain "too far away", and our house has thick plaster walls that cuts down any noise outside). 

I would not take Roman to dog parks either... 
(My thousands plus acres park next door is better... and less likely to encounter dogs and Roman also owns 10 acres too so...)
cause even now, any aggressiveness shown by other dogs will make him turn tail and run away fast or hide behind me... I like it that way so he never have to become defensive in any ways shape or form = he will never be a good guard dog for me. The only role Roman needs play is a "happi secured calm friendly" dog who thinks humans are all good, and his parents will protect him from any possible dogs who will attack him, either that or run away with tails in btw his legs and come back when all is calm...

= Happi Dog and without stress if and whenever possible... even a life "I" would be envious of, that perfect "dog's life".

Roman


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Hardly ever. Griffs are a great breed, and if word started getting out they will soon go the way of the weim... all energy, looks but no hunt and no brain.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

So far... I have not recommended my dogs breed to anybody and honestly I'm not sure I would. He's a great fit for *my* family, but a lot of people don't understand that his differences from your average dog make him a bit finicky to own. 
For example.. his flat nose, has the potential to result in quite a few health problems that revolve around his breathing. The way he has been "designed" also means that he can't cool off the way a "normal" dog can because incessant panting or heavy breathing can actually cause throat irritation in bullys which can result in swelling and from there even more breathing problems.
He's also prone to heat stroke and you have to be very careful in extreme temperatures, hot or cold. 

The potential health problems are often enough to deter any prospective buyer because lets face it.... who actually enjoys paying thousands of dollars in vet bills?

Overall, if people have asked me to suggest a breed, I generally don't really know what to suggest because it really depends on the family as a unit and what they expect from a dog.


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Hardly ever, particularly not a working line like my girl Nola. Most people underestimate the breed and give them no training, exercise or the care needed for their backs. I don't recommend the breed to anyone unless:

They're willing to exercise them (walks, runs, playing, ect) every single day for at least an hour and half
The have the patience and experience to train them
They're willing to have a dog that is whip smart
They can deal with the breed's somewhat reactive tendencies
They put the time and effort into training them, not only the basics but advanced things as well
They're will to take the precations to keep the back as protected as possible
They're willing to keep the dog lean

For me though, she's the perfect dog!
Happy:








Loving:
















Rugged and hardy:








Active:








Loyal:








Beautiful:








Intelligent:


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

I might, if I am familiar with their lifestyle and know how active they are, how often they come home or if they can have the dog with them all day. I've had a lot of people comment on how perfect he is because he doesn't bark, has short hair, doesn't shed much, learns quickly etc. But they're only seeing him in passing. They don't see when he takes off after a leaf carried by the wind or his zoomies before bedtime, or his need to chew all day long. Whippets might be a suitable breed for people who have an active lifestyle but are able to be with the dog a lot because they a lot of times dislike being alone. That being said, it is hard recommending any breed to people because breed characteristics after often generalizations of the breed, and not every dog is going to be how they are "supposed" to be like. There are MANY whippets, for example, who are very vocal, and I can't imagine someone who is not prepared for that wanting to deal with it.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

JohnnyBandit said:


> I have ACDs.... So the answere is not no.... It is hell no..


lol I had to quote this. Xp 
I think I'm pretty much in agreement with everyone who has shepherds' responses and the papillon owners as well. More often than not I steer people away and let them know the work because I don't want anyone to think they can handle it and can't and realize this after getting the breed. But I find I will recommend a pap in more occasions than the aussie thus far depending on the person. If it's someone who is looking to get into competition with a small dog, not too much grooming who wants a big dog personality. I will tell them to look into them. Just because they're highly intelligent and love training. I love the wash and wear and I'll take the time to blow dry and trim when needed.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know anyone who owns whippets, but I have met some at shows. A breeder set up next to us once and she had two whippets in a large crate. They would cry very loudly whenever she got out of sight!


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

The few whippets and italian greyhounds I've met have all been pretty sweet dogs. Willing to run around with other dogs and play but also keep their person in sight. I just find that they're a bit too...deer like for me. In that they look skittish and a bit nervous around others. But it's great for some people. 

I read some more comments and I think that a lot of people try to be honest about their breed and they make SURE to say all the things that may be difficult for the average first time owner/ someone not familiar with that breed because they don't want to say too much nice things and for someone to get the breed and find they cannot handle it. I think that's all you can really do when someone asks. Like I may come off as a bit negative on mine depending on when you're asking me but I try to emphasise the work you have to put in. I have a thread up about my roommate wanting a dog and it's the same thing. I'm playing devil's advocate for the breeds I'm familiar with and just owning a dog in general as a college student because the truth is that's not the situation for everyone. I'm a special bunny that doesn't really party a lot and would rather go to a dog show or the dog park or dog classes or go shovel horse poop than go to a concert (I did this 2 weeks ago lol). I'm willing to acknowledge that about myself and I know that for some people they don't want to have basically a kid at this age and have to run home to feed, walk and play with zi pooch. And....another one of my tangents....


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Kayla is pretty much a designer dog - Dad was a LabxPoodle (dont say that word lol) and Mum was a Golden Retreiver. I would recommend them in a heartbeat IF I could replicate the litter. I know most of the siblings and they are all the same, like a walk, love a hug and love their owners, love kids, but just a flop dog.

Kylie, I dont know, she is only 13 weeks old. But the more I read about Malinois, the more I see her every day. Husky, not so much. Shes SMART. And fast, and high energy and just switched on. Perfect dog for me, but for your average owner? So far, I would say no, she would annihilate a backyard or house in an instant if bored or left alone with nothing to do during the day.


----------



## Kevin T (Apr 22, 2013)

I might recommend "my breed" to people, but with a lengthy discussion of the difficulty and importance of finding a good example of a breed that has been too popular for too long, which has resulted in many dogs of poor temperament and/or health being bred. I'm talking about Golden Retrievers, here, but the same can be said for many popular breeds.

I do not currently have a Golden for this reason. I'm sure there are good puppies available here in Alaska, but my wife and I have committed to not raising a puppy until at least one of us retires and will be a home most of the day. We were unable to find an adult Golden without serious issues when we needed to find a dog.

I've only had Sammy for a month, and certainly don't know much about English Mastiffs, but so far I think they would be a better choice for more people than I ever would have guessed before. Of course Sammy was an adult when she became part of our family, and clearly had been taught the basics, although I suspect she was treated harshly by her original owner.


----------

